# 3G iPhone announced



## iMav (Jun 10, 2008)

Ya well it was recently. GPS too. India dela announced as in it was shown on the map where iPhone will be available. "The deal is signed sealed and delivered" and the prices are $200.

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2008/06/wwdc-keynote_185.jpg


----------



## Pat (Jun 10, 2008)

199$ for 8 GB and 299 for 16 GB! Thats great news 

For those who are currently viewing this, check the live keynote here
*www.engadget.com/2008/06/09/steve-jobs-keynote-live-from-wwdc-2008

"Browsing, 5-6 hours of high speed browsing. Video - 7 hours, audio - 24 hours."


----------



## sandeepk (Jun 10, 2008)

If this is really true then it should be available for only Rs. 8500 max for 8GB model. Thats simply great!!!!


----------



## iMav (Jun 10, 2008)

^^ it is true.


----------



## Pat (Jun 10, 2008)

sandeepk said:


> If this is really true then it should be available for only Rs. 8500 max for 8GB model. Thats simply great!!!!



Not possible! Firstly, I think although they have reduced the price, its going to be difficult to buy a piece for unlocking (read somewhere that all payments to be made using credit-cards)! Secondly, even if it IS possible, dont think you can get it for so cheap in India!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 10, 2008)

Will mostly come with 2 or 3 year contract for that $299. Ther is no way they can sell it for that price, otherwise!!!!


----------



## iMav (Jun 10, 2008)

It's a worldwide price tag if I am not wrong.


----------



## Pat (Jun 10, 2008)

^^worldwide alright, but tied with 2/3 yr contracts!!


----------



## iMav (Jun 10, 2008)

So what did you expect


----------



## goobimama (Jun 10, 2008)

But you can crack it just as well. So contract gaya bhaad mein. Still, plastic. Plastic. plastic.


----------



## Pat (Jun 10, 2008)

iMav said:


> So what did you expect


Hmmmm..I expect (still hoping) that a person can buy an iphone from an apple store without signing any contract on the spot!!



goobimama said:


> But you can crack it just as well. So contract gaya bhaad mein. Still, plastic. Plastic. plastic.



That is not the point! Crack to ho hi jayega..the point is that 
a: the buyers should not be forced into signing contracts while buying phone
b: they should allow people to buy iphones against cash


----------



## goobimama (Jun 10, 2008)

^^ Pretty sure that is what it is like. You buy the iPhone, go home and register it.


----------



## Pat (Jun 10, 2008)

^^Hopefully


----------



## iMav (Jun 10, 2008)

Pat said:


> That is not the point! Crack to ho hi jayega..the point is that
> a: the buyers should not be forced into signing contracts while buying phone
> b: they should allow people to buy iphones against cash


That's Apple for you. Ripping customers by brain washing them. But, for people being tied to contracts is VFM, 'coz better at a lesser price is the cheap Indian mentality for them.

Nothing about thebluetooth issue. nothing about the Vid Rec.


----------



## Pat (Jun 10, 2008)

iMav said:


> That's Apple for you. Ripping customers by brain washing them. But, for people being tied to contracts is VFM, 'coz better at a lesser price is the cheap Indian mentality for them.



Brainwashing not only customers but also developers 
*www.appleinsider.com/articles/08/0...elopers_to_charge_for_would_be_free_apps.html

Btw, the apple store site is now up and displaying info about the new iphone
*store.apple.com/us/browse/home/shop_iphone/family/iphone?mco=MTE2NTQ

Specifications

Screen size
    3.5 inches (diagonal)

GPS
    Assisted-GPS

Camera
    2.0 megapixels

Battery2

Talk time: Up to 5 hours on 3G;
    up to 10 hours on 2G

Standby time: Up to 300 hours

Internet use: Up to 5 hours on 3G;
    up to 6 hours on Wi-Fi

Video playback: Up to 7 hours

Audio playback: Up to 24 hours 

Dimensions
    4.5 by 2.4 by 0.48 inches
    (115.5 by 62.1 by 12.3 mm)

Weight3
    4.7 ounces (133 grams) 

So no bluetooth, no video recording and same cam! (Doesnt matter much to me though)

Looks slimmer and sexier than previous model, available in two colors: Black and White

Screen size remains the same!


----------



## iMav (Jun 10, 2008)

err... Plastic! Oh and brain washing well I don't need to say anything, do I?


----------



## RCuber (Jun 10, 2008)

great .. now every tom dick and harry will own a iphone... and the iphone will not be a showoff item 

Interesting new feature: Now the iPhone can sync with MS Exchange.. this is really a excellent feature.. I never expected this from Apple. Kudos to Apple for doing this. Now apple can also target corporate clients.


----------



## invisiblebond (Jun 10, 2008)

*Bharti Airtel and Apple to Bring iPhone 3G to India*


> Bharti Airtel and Apple® today announced that they will be bringing the highly anticipated iPhone™ 3G to customers in India later this year. iPhone 3G combines all the revolutionary features of iPhone with 3G networking that is twice as fast* as the first generation iPhone, built-in GPS for expanded location based mobile services, and iPhone 2.0 software which includes support for Microsoft Exchange ActiveSync and runs the hundreds of third party applications already built with the recently released iPhone SDK.   “We are delighted with the opportunity to bring the innovative iPhone 3G to India,” said Manoj Kohli, president and CEO, Bharti Airtel. “As India’s leading telecom operator, Bharti Airtel has always stood for innovation and customer delight. With our reach across the country and iPhone’s revolutionary features, we have a valuable proposition for our customers in India.”
> “We are thrilled to be working with Bharti Airtel, India’s leading integrated telecom company, to bring iPhone 3G to millions of mobile customers in India,” said Tim Cook, Apple’s COO. “We can’t wait to get this revolutionary product in the hands of even more people around the world.”
> Airtel customers will be able to purchase iPhone 3G at Airtel Relationship Centers. Details of pricing and availability will be announced at a later date.
> *Based on 3G and EDGE testing. Actual speeds vary by site conditions.
> ...


Bharti Airtel and Apple to Bring iPhone 3G to India


----------



## aryayush (Jun 10, 2008)

WOW! You guys amaze me. Nothing is ever enough, is it?

Steve Jobs practically threw in every feature you guys were clamouring for: 3G, GPS, third party applications, background applications, thinner, dirt cheap…

And yet, all you can do is complain. Sigh!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 10, 2008)

Charan said:


> great .. now every tom dick and harry will own a iphone... and the iphone will not be a showoff item .



The iPhone is intended to be a direct compliment to the iPod range of Apple hardware. This means that its going to be a mainstream product, unlike Macintosh PCs which are only for apple elites.

So it HAS to be a budget commodity.

And yes, 200$ does sound like a reasonable price to pay, and this will REALLY shake the PSP's stand as the ultimate budget entertainment gadget. Imagine a sub 10000 rupees gadget that can act as a PDA, a Phone, a Gaming Console and a Music Player. Total Pwnage.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 10, 2008)

A reasonable price? A frickin’ _reasonable_ price?

So, what’s an excellent, ideal price anyway? Free? Maybe the company should pay you to buy it?

_Un-friggin’-believable!_


----------



## Pat (Jun 10, 2008)

^^Lol! The pricing is absolutely incredible! (Now I so desperately hope the process of getting an iphone remains the same as in earlier model  )


----------



## aryayush (Jun 10, 2008)

It does, and if Steve Jobs remains true to his word, $299 will be the price in India too. Rs. 13,000 for a 16GB iPhone—mind blowing, I say.


----------



## iMav (Jun 10, 2008)

But that's exclusive of the plan you choose.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jun 10, 2008)

Yani ke Meri Bhawishya Wani Sach ho gayi Balak


----------



## goobimama (Jun 10, 2008)

^^ Yeah well, we all know how to crack it now don't we...


----------



## aryayush (Jun 10, 2008)

iMav said:


> But that's exclusive of the plan you choose.


Umm… of course. Jobs is able to subsidise the price so much because Airtel is paying them big fat bucks per subscriber for it. That’s how it works.

At least you have the option to choose between Airtel and Vodafone in India. Be thankful for that.


----------



## iMav (Jun 10, 2008)

True. As Apple users you need to cling on to whatever ray of satisfaction you get.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 10, 2008)

aryayush said:


> A reasonable price? A frickin’ _reasonable_ price?
> 
> So, what’s an excellent, ideal price anyway? Free? Maybe the company should pay you to buy it?
> 
> _Un-friggin’-believable!_


This guy has tough standards


----------



## rockthegod (Jun 10, 2008)

Awesome.. simply awesome.....Way to grab the people and the market apple..  A trend-setter phone in terms of beauty just gets better and better in functionality.... and at freakingly low price of 199$. believe me last time when iPhone hit the US first there was a heavy queue for days.. this time, there will be blood on streets (remember the time Playstation 3 launched) if the 3G iPhone supply doesn't meet the requirements ..... too bad for me.. I am stuck on my Tilt for another year of contract... 

The still persisting issues: 

--> No Video Recording (Didn't ever use vid rec though in all my previous phones I owned so dun care about it but still having it would have been better). But seriously that 2 MP cam of iphone takes better pictures than my earlier SE W850i and current 3.2 MP/AF At&T Tilt.

--> No A2DP.. (I will miss this a lot)

--> Plastic.. (dun matter).


----------



## goobimama (Jun 10, 2008)

I've been doing video recording on my iPhone for so many days now


----------



## rockthegod (Jun 10, 2008)

Thtz not native.. and thtz quite slow too !!!!


----------



## mail2and (Jun 10, 2008)

iMav said:


> That's Apple for you. Ripping customers by brain washing them. But, for people being tied to contracts is VFM, 'coz better at a lesser price is the cheap Indian mentality for them.
> 
> Nothing about thebluetooth issue. nothing about the Vid Rec.



My dear friend, come to the UK and try getting a decently priced unlocked phone. Go to www.play.com and check out the prices of unlocked phones. Here in the UK (and the US) locked phones along with phone plans dominate the market. I am on a sim-only monthly contract with Orange and I pay £20/month for 400 minutes and 100 texts, when my friend on a 18 month contract got a phone free (Some Sony Ericsson 3 MP phone - price factored in) for £25/month with about 800 free minutes and unlimited texts. The prepaid rates are even crazier - 20 pence/minute minimum for local calls.. that's about Rs. 16/minute!

Moral of the story: If you're living in the US/UK/Continental Europe - the areas where Apple intends to sell most of its iPhones despite India and China being far bigger and faster growing markets - it makes sense to take contracts with phones. Turns out to be cheaper. Trust me, I've spent upto £45-50/month on a prepaid connection with minimal calling.

And Aayush, the day when people stop complaining and stop asking for improvements would be the day when innovation will end.



MetalheadGautham said:


> This guy has tough standards


----------



## goobimama (Jun 10, 2008)

> And Aayush, the day when people stop complaining and stop asking for improvements would be the day when innovation will end.


Well said.



			
				TUAW said:
			
		

> Gizmodo is reporting that the days of activating your iPhone at home via iTunes are over. That's right, AT&T says you'll have to activate your iPhone in store either at an AT&T store or an Apple store. The process will take between 10 to 12 minutes per phone. Oh, and you won't be able to order an iPhone 3G online at launch, so you'll be at a store anyway.


Yaaaaaaahoooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pathik (Jun 10, 2008)

Well.. Doesnt matter. If its just $199 and the contracts are reasonable, I am definitely getting one.
Haaah! Arya, Goobi, your 'elite' club is gonna have a population explosion now.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 10, 2008)

I got my iPhone cause of the iPhone, not to show off or anything. The device by itself is smoking...


----------



## kirangp (Jun 10, 2008)

Well well.... going here *apple.co.in/store/ indicates India is probably going to get Itunes Store as well...Thats good news as well


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 10, 2008)

Lovin it already.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 10, 2008)

Perfect. Superb pricing at last. Am definitely going to get one 8gig model next month. Now, this is where the price should be. $199 

Second gen is 2000 times better than the first gen. More features for half the price.


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 10, 2008)

You probably won't be getting it the very next month in India.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 10, 2008)

^^ I am gonna get it from USA.

In India it will certainly cost a lot. Should cost around 12k-15k. Definitely not 28k as mentioned earlier. In USA, it's a steal for 8k. ipod Touch costs more. Right?


----------



## rockthegod (Jun 10, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ^^ I am gonna get it from USA.
> 
> In India it will certainly cost a lot. Should cost around 12k-15k. Definitely not 28k as mentioned earlier. In USA, it's a steal for 8k. ipod Touch costs more. Right?


\

Actually, I went through the WWDC Steve Job's Presentation.. there he specifically mentioned that the price of iPhone 3G 8 GB will be AT MOST $199 MSRP in all the countries it is releasing.. I guess that means there would be no price difference between the handsets sold in India and USA or in fact any other countries...


----------



## shashank_re (Jun 10, 2008)

But it doesnt have Bluetooth?????????


----------



## Pathik (Jun 10, 2008)

^Who told you that? And according to the Airtel PR, they would be launching it by end of July definitely.

Btw, Preshit, have you tried NOP on it?


----------



## shashank_re (Jun 10, 2008)

oops it does have bluetooth.
*www.apple.co.in/iphone/specs.html


----------



## desiibond (Jun 10, 2008)

rockthegod said:


> \
> 
> Actually, I went through the WWDC Steve Job's Presentation.. there he specifically mentioned that the price of iPhone 3G 8 GB will be AT MOST $199 MSRP in all the countries it is releasing.. I guess that means there would be no price difference between the handsets sold in India and USA or in fact any other countries...


 
That's for the first 22 countries that are getting it on July 11th. not the rest.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 10, 2008)

mail2and said:


> And Aayush, the day when people stop complaining and stop asking for improvements would be the day when innovation will end.


That I know, and I have nary a problem with genuine complaints. You want to bemoan the continued lack of video recording, Bluetooth file transfer, external drive support, copy-paste or A2DP, be my guest.

What I do have a problem with, however, is people complaining about having to sign up a contract (if you thought there was any chance at all that you’d get something like the iPhone for less than Rs. 15,000 without any catches whatsoever, maybe it’s time to visit a shrink) and Apple “cheating developers”. It’s the ridiculous complaints that get me riled up and comments like, “200$ does sound like a reasonable price to pay”.

WTF, people, get a clue!



goobimama said:


> I got my iPhone cause of the iPhone, not to show off or anything.


Yeah, right. Maybe I should’ve video recorded that scene with the popats and posted it on YouTube. 



kirangp said:


> Well well.... going here *apple.co.in/store/ indicates India is probably going to get Itunes Store as well...Thats good news as well


Umm… what gives you that indication? It’s exactly like it used to be before.



shashank_re said:


> But it doesnt have Bluetooth?????????


It does, but it’s only there to pair with Bluetooth headsets and nothing else—no file transfers, no synchronisation, no Internet sharing and no A2DP.



Pathik said:


> ^Who told you that? And according to the Airtel PR, they would be launching it by end of July definitely.


If you mean the PR release on Apple’s website then no, it only says “coming soon”. If there is some other PR release I’m unaware of, then I don’t know.



Pathik said:


> Btw, Preshit, have you tried NOP on it?


It doesn’t work. On prepaid, you have to do an easy recharge of Rs. 498. It’s unlimited and valid for a month.


----------



## sandeepk (Jun 10, 2008)

As per the presentation which I saw later, it says that the price will be consistent throughout the world. It probably means that iPhone will cost around Rs.8500 when it will launch. Now it be with contract with Airtel or Vodafone only as far as I think. Probably atleast Rs.500 or more per month (with 100MB/month data. This is India you know!!!!)


----------



## desiibond (Jun 10, 2008)

^^see. the thing's with Custom duties. For India, custom charges are heavy and so when iphone is launched, it will be at a higher price. 

There is also a possibility of keeping phone's price at 8k-9k and set higher datarate but I don't think that is possible due to the competition from BSNL and other carriers.


----------



## rockthegod (Jun 10, 2008)

desiibond said:


> That's for the first 22 countries that are getting it on July 11th. not the rest.



yeah.. but that includes the European countries, where the price of the first gen iphone was significantly higher than the US counterpart.. now my point is that if its possible to make the MSRP similar in all those 22 countries (Jobs never specifically mentioned that this price hold true for ONLY those 22 countries in which it is launching on July 11.. but I am assuming that it is for this discussion's sake), why India would suffer ... we should look forward to the same price (which I am hoping for).. unless the stupid custom's also gets applied here too...


----------



## desiibond (Jun 10, 2008)

^^ yes. 

I really really hope that they launch it at sub10k price range with aggressive data plan. I am already paying 300 bucks per month rental on my vodafone. If they can give the phone for my current data plan without any extra cost, it will be really good. Just pay some 8k-9k and get the phone


----------



## aryayush (Jun 10, 2008)

I think they’ve figured a way to get past it. Jobs is not one to announce something lightly.

Remember when he announced what the iPhone’s name was, even though it was Cisco’s trademark.

I think they have it figured out (though I’m not too sure either; a sub-15,000 iPhone just sounds too good to be true).

You guys do realise that you won’t get a prepaid account with iPhone, right? Postpaid is the only option.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 10, 2008)

I am Vodafone platinum customer using postpaid for more than 3 yrs and paying atleast 1800 everymonth. I hope they provide iphone for free to me


----------



## x3060 (Jun 10, 2008)

i just bought htc 3400, so i will wait
no money right now...


----------



## Pat (Jun 10, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Apple “cheating developers”.



If you would have cared to read my post carefully, I never said apple was cheating developers. I said apple was 'brain-washing' them! Does not matter what you think or believe but pushing developers to charge for something that they want to release for free IS WRONG!


----------



## desiibond (Jun 10, 2008)

What's gonna happen to these:

1)LG Viewty
2) Samsung Instinct
3) Touch Diamond (this one's insanely costly at $800 for unlocked edition).

I don't know why the hell HTC priced that phone at 800$ or 450 euro. really really bad marketing.


----------



## Pat (Jun 10, 2008)

^^Nothing is going to happen to them..Reports are coming in which indicate that the plans for iphone from AT&T will start from $70 per month (inc. voice and data)!

And yes, it is not going to be possible this time to buy iphones to unlock them 

Well, the deal does not look so sweet after all this, does it ?


----------



## aryayush (Jun 10, 2008)

Pat said:


> If you would have cared to read my post carefully, I never said apple was cheating developers. I said apple was 'brain-washing' them! Does not matter what you think or believe but pushing developers to charge for something that they want to release for free IS WRONG!


They get 30% of the price of all applications. How does that push developers to charge for their apps?

If a developer want to release his application for free, no one’s stopping him from doing so. Apple gets 30% of $0.00, which equals to $0.00.

What are they doing wrong?


----------



## Pat (Jun 10, 2008)

aryayush said:


> They get 30% of the price of all applications. How does that push developers to charge for their apps?
> 
> If a developer want to release his application for free, no one’s stopping him from doing so. Apple gets 30% of $0.00, which equals to $0.00.
> 
> What are they doing wrong?



Please read this ( I had posted this in one of my earlier posts which you obviously missed)

*www.appleinsider.com/articles/08/0...elopers_to_charge_for_would_be_free_apps.html*store.apple.com/us/browse/home/shop_iphone/family/iphone?mco=MTE2NTQ


----------



## hellgate (Jun 10, 2008)

shall only get a iPhone if airtel continues to provide me the Rs.249/month unlimited data plan that they provide me currently with my postpaid  with the iPhone.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 10, 2008)

Cooooooool

but fooooool if phone is 200$ then everyone will buy it, No Exclusivity, in which case why at all buy the iphone except for its touch ! LOL !!

Sounds a cheap gift .....!

And leave the unlocking to the Experts. It will get f*cked even if Albert Einstein himself designed the EROM and security.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 10, 2008)

Yes, but there’s little point to it, now that you cannot buy it without the two-year contract. Getting out of it is too damned costly, so unlocking is pretty useless now.



Pat said:


> Please read this ( I had posted this in one of my earlier posts which you obviously missed)
> 
> *www.appleinsider.com/articles/08/0...elopers_to_charge_for_would_be_free_apps.html*store.apple.com/us/browse/home/shop_iphone/family/iphone?mco=MTE2NTQ


Oh, I don’t need the Digit forum’s help to know about these articles. I happen to be quite well connected in the Apple community.

However, as a general rule of thumb, journalists in the Apple community do not take anything published on AppleInsider and MacRumors seriously. The information on these sites is less citable than a wiki.

I’m sorry, but I won’t believe that until I see some concrete proof.


----------



## Pat (Jun 10, 2008)

^^ I dont care if you believe it or not, what I do care is that apple should not be doing this (yes, I do believe this article is true)


----------



## desiibond (Jun 11, 2008)

What is the real use of 3G when

1) You can't download music over 3G network (iTMS)
2) You can't do a video chat (phones cam can't record video)
2) You can't send MMS

Having a 3G only for browsing is too underimplementation of 3G.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 11, 2008)

Pat said:


> ^^ I dont care if you believe it or not, what I do care is that apple should not be doing this (yes, I do believe this article is true)


If they do FORCE them, then it sucks. But the article says that they are just ENCOURAGING them to charge. It's not a compulsion.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 11, 2008)

BTW, is it true that the phone can only be activated at ATT store and can't be done online?


----------



## aryayush (Jun 11, 2008)

desiibond said:


> What is the real use of 3G when
> 
> 1) You can't download music over 3G network (iTMS)
> 2) You can't do a video chat (phones cam can't record video)
> ...


1. You can’t download music over the 3G network because the carrier won’t allow that. There’s little Apple or any other handset maker can do about that.

2. When the leaked features of the iPhone popped up a few days ago, a front-mounted video conferencing camera was one of them. I was wondering what use it would be of to me at the time and I honestly could not come up with a single one.

(a) Video conferencing is overrated anyway. The few times I do it on my Mac is just for novelty’s sake. In our busy schedules, it’s just not feasible to vest your entire concentration into chatting with some person, because we all know it’s pretty difficult (if at all possible) to get anything done while video conferencing with someone; (b) You can’t do it unless you’re sitting somewhere and have time on your hands. I don’t know about you but if I’m going somewhere and I know I’m going to have time enough on my hands to sit and video chat, I’ll prefer to carry my notebook along; and (c) When I’m in my home, I wouldn’t use the phone if I wanted to video chat.

IMHO, it would be just a useless (and probably unsightly) addition to the otherwise very functional and clean front face of the iPhone, just like it is on every other 3G phone I’ve ever seen. I’ve actually come to admire this quality of the company—they recognise the futility of features taken for granted in the market and aren’t afraid to buck the trend by leaving them out, the status quo be damned.

3. MMS. LOL!  Never knew any of my phones had it, never felt the need for it and never bothered with it. When you’re on an iPhone, a device with full and unlimited access to the Internet in various ways, the last thing you’ll bother with is sending an MMS. When Preshit shot a funny picture of Milind in Inorbit Mall and all of us wanted it too, he just dispatched it to us via email and we received it in a matter of seconds, thank you very much. You want MMS? The nineteenth century is waiting for you, please feel free to revisit it.

You can upload photos over 3G, synchronise your contacts, calendar and email, watch YouTube videos, use Google Maps and GPS, get stock and weather updates, download applications from the App Store and browse the Internet. Not to mention the fact that almost all (99%) third party applications will be able to access the Internet over the 3G network.

It hardly sounds like an “underimplementation” [sic] to me. Of course, the fact that there _is_ no 3G connectivity to speak of in our country is another story altogether.



desiibond said:


> BTW, is it true that the phone can only be activated at ATT store and can't be done online?


Yes, that’s how subsidisation works. The price of $199 sounds cheap on the face of it but, over the period of two years, it actually ends up being more expensive.

People were grumbling when Jobs declined to go the subsidising route and made customers pay more upfront. And now they are happy, even though they are paying more. Customer knows best, right?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 11, 2008)

you may not use MMS but I get 30 free MMS every month with my vodfone subscription. I do sent photos taken and few funny vidoes over Vodafone's EDGE. For many, it's a definite advantage. You need not login to a site everytime you want to share phone. attach photo to MMS and done!!!

I wonder. Steve Jobs never said that iphone 3G doens't support MMS. May be, it would now 


From the snapshot that was shown by Steve and from the pic at *apple.com/iphone  there was no front mounted camera. 

btw, 3G is coming to India by the end of this year, which means that it's not a different story 

You may think that MMS is of 19th century  but there are lot of people using MMS. Not everyone uses iphone and not everyone has 3" display to browse internet. The way that you think is so onesided that you never ever think of the common man and a group. really bad.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 11, 2008)

desiibond said:


> You need not login to a site everytime you want to share phone.


You log into a website to check your email? _Really?_ Well, that explains it. You really _are_ living in the previous century.



desiibond said:


> I wonder. Steve Jobs never said that iphone 3G doens't support MMS. May be, it would now


Trust me on this, there is _absolutely no chance_ of MMS ever surfacing on the iPhone… at least officially.



desiibond said:


> btw, 3G is coming to India by the end of this year, which means that it's not a different story


Yeah, I’ve been hearing the same story every year for the past several years. Almost every Jan-Feb issue of _Digit_ every year used to have an article about how 3G was slated to be released by the end of the year. So I’ll believe it when I see it now.



desiibond said:


> The way that you think is so onesided that you never ever think of the common man and a group.


Yes, I do not. When I buy a phone for myself, it is _my own_ convenience and usability that comes first and foremost. Furthermore, no one has ever offered to send me an MMS. If someone does, I’ll tell them to dispatch an email instead (which will automatically and immediately be pushed to the email application on both my iPhone and Mac and I won’t need to log into any website). If they don’t, they can keep their funny picture/video to themselves.

This is not vainness, it’s practicality. In the age of email, you’re running around sending MMS. It just doesn’t make any sense to me at all.

I don’t know whether you intend to purchase an iPhone or not but I’m sure that if you do one day, you’ll have a whole new outlook. You’ll laugh at the fact that you ever thought MMS was important to you. I promise you this. 

(Please read my opinion as one of a person using an iPhone and dishing out practical advice. I’m not self-centered; I’m just confident that my opinion is the right one. )


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 11, 2008)

aryayush said:


> 1. You can’t download music over the 3G network because the carrier won’t allow that. There’s little Apple or any other handset maker can do about that.



You can do it. Nokia has there own music store using which U can download any song over any EDE/3G/GPRS network from there store. 



> 2. When the leaked features of the iPhone popped up a few days ago, a front-mounted video conferencing camera was one of them. I was wondering what use it would be of to me at the time and I honestly could not come up with a single one.



U don't do 3G Video conferencing, I do. There is a reason Nokia N82 (example) has a front camera


> (a) Video conferencing is overrated anyway. The few times I do it on my Mac is just for novelty’s sake. In our busy schedules, it’s just not feasible to vest your entire concentration into chatting with some person, because we all know it’s pretty difficult (if at all possible) to get anything done while video conferencing with someone; (b) You can’t do it unless you’re sitting somewhere and have time on your hands. I don’t know about you but if I’m going somewhere and I know I’m going to have time enough on my hands to sit and video chat, I’ll prefer to carry my notebook along; and (c) When I’m in my home, I wouldn’t use the phone if I wanted to video chat.



u won't, other users will. Ever heard of Windows Live meeting & how easy it is to collaborate using it. Oh, wait...it's not available on a Mac 



> 3. MMS. LOL!  Never knew any of my phones had it, never felt the need for it and never bothered with it. When you’re on an iPhone, a device with full and unlimited access to the Internet in various ways, the last thing you’ll bother with is sending an MMS.



I have full & unlimited Idea GPRS on my K750i but my sister uses paid BSNL GPRS, so instead of mailing her a 2 mp file of 500 KB, I MMSed her a 320X240 image in just 20 kb. That's saving bandwidth.

E-Mail requirs Internet, MMS doesn't.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 11, 2008)

> U don't do 3G Video conferencing, I do.


HOOWWWWW! We don't even have 3G in India!



> E-Mail requirs Internet, MMS doesn't.


Getting the iPhone without internet is seriously silly. There's no point in getting it that way actually cause internet is one of its strong points.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 11, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> You can do it. Nokia has there own music store using which U can download any song over any EDE/3G/GPRS network from there store.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Totally agree with what you say. 

You know, some people obviosly doesn't know about CHOICE and OPTIONS. 
They think that whatever that is not available is not necessary. "Frog in well"


----------



## iMav (Jun 11, 2008)

I remember that everyone said, who needs 3G, we don't have it in India. It's not needed. The damn thing will soak out a lot of battery. Who needs it.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 11, 2008)

aryayush said:


> You log into a website to check your email? _Really?_ Well, that explains it. You really _are_ living in the previous century.


 
And what about you? 



> Yeah, I’ve been hearing the same story every year for the past several years. Almost every Jan-Feb issue of _Digit_ every year used to have an article about how 3G was slated to be released by the end of the year. So I’ll believe it when I see it now.


 
come out of the illustion dude.. Spectrum was sold, announced officially.



> Yes, I do not. When I buy a phone for myself, it is _my own_ convenience and usability that comes first and foremost. Furthermore, no one has ever offered to send me an MMS. If someone does, I’ll tell them to dispatch an email instead (which will automatically and immediately be pushed to the email application on both my iPhone and Mac and I won’t need to log into any website). If they don’t, they can keep their funny picture/video to themselves.
> 
> This is not vainness, it’s practicality. In the age of email, you’re running around sending MMS. It just doesn’t make any sense to me at all.


Obviously, you don't know about having options and choice coz of course, you are a fanboy and you get only what they provide. I really really pity you fanboys. 



> I don’t know whether you intend to purchase an iPhone or not but I’m sure that if you do one day, you’ll have a whole new outlook. You’ll laugh at the fact that you ever thought MMS was important to you. I promise you this.


 
Bought ipod thinking the same and still I am against it and still advise others to get Cowon's and Creative's. 

That is becuase we non-apple-fanboys live in a world of reality and you apple-fanboys live in a world of illusion, an illusion and deception created by Steve Jobs. We do consider buying Apple products only if they meet our requirement and you are made to feel that they always meet your requirement.

*You think it as a 19the century thought or 29th century thought. In our world, It's called reality.*


----------



## goobimama (Jun 11, 2008)

^^ Well it does soak up the battery. Almost half of the normal 2G in fact. Thank god they have made it easy to turn it off. But you will notice that the battery life in most areas has been boosted, allowing 5 hours of usage on 3G. If 3G was implemented earlier, it would have been 3 hours of 3G usage so that would have made a difference...


----------



## net_addict (Jun 11, 2008)

i am so happy for everyone who will be getting an iphone once it comes out here .. i just hope because of all this the prices of high end nokia phones come down .. 

i will be getting a nokia or sony ericsson as soon as iphone comes out . 

i am not against iphone as such , it seems good . but i dont get it why you people give it soo much importance.theres so many thread on iphone here.definitely not worth this much hype.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 11, 2008)

goobimama said:


> ^^ Well it does soak up the battery. Almost half of the normal 2G in fact. Thank god they have made it easy to turn it off. But you will notice that the battery life in most areas has been boosted, allowing 5 hours of usage on 3G. If 3G was implemented earlier, it would have been 3 hours of 3G usage so that would have made a difference...


You can turn off 3G, but it’s by no means “easy”. It’s buried deep within the settings, actually. So, most of the time, you’ll either have it off or on. Apple wants you to leave in on.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 11, 2008)

@@net_addict 

Illusion: iphone available for $199
Reality: Watch out for heavy rentals and call charges 

UK Vodafone give N95 for FREE if you opt for 75pound per month rental.

in that pack, you get 600 minutes v-v free talktime, unlimited messages.

If you think that it's excellent that they are giving N95 for free, think again.

75 pounds per month rental is insanely high. There are lot of plans with 15p per month rental that come with decent phones like K750i etc.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 11, 2008)

desibond said:
			
		

> That is becuase we non-apple-fanboys live in a world of reality and you apple-fanboys live in a world of illusion, an illusion and deception created by Steve Jobs. We do consider buying Apple products only if they meet our requirement and you are made to feel that they always meet your requirement.
> 
> *You think it as a 19the century thought or 29th century thought. In our world, It's called reality.
> *


100% agreed, though with some modifications. I personally feel that there its completely wrong to judge a product by its reputation, brand, looks or by the fact that the judger is a big fan of that brand.

We reality seekers laugh at some people like you who often go to absolutely any lengths to defend a product. 

While I agree that a 200$ iPhone with 8GB is moderately OK in Value For Money, I still feel 2 years worth of subscription is definitely not it. Indians are not used to US, where its 99% impossible to buy a SIM and use it for a month and then shift to something else. There, the ONLY way to get a subscription is by making atleast an year's subscription and sign a contract for doing the same. This in many ways beats the perpose of having an iPhone being considered as a "People's Phone".


----------



## desiibond (Jun 11, 2008)

^^ You know what is more intersting for me. The after effects. How many manufacturers, will open up with subsidised pricing in India.


I hope that SE ties up with Vodafone/Airtel and gives Vodafone UK style contracts 

eg: for 50pound one off payment, I get SE K850i. monthly rental of 20 pounds and an 18 month contract.


----------



## krazzy (Jun 11, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> E-Mail requirs Internet, MMS doesn't.


Whoever told you that?! Of course MMS requires a gprs connection. How else would you send your file? And you also need to have an active gprs connection on your phone to receive the MMS. 

Also here in Mumbai, Airtel charges me 5 rupees for sending one MMS. And that too has a 300kb limit. Whereas if I decide to send it via email, I can send it for free and there is no file size limit. The person receiving the mail have the convenience of opening it from his phone or from his pc as well. Also if it is a picture, I might just decide to upload it on Flickr or something and just send the url to that person so that he is not forced to wait till the file is received as in MMS. 

Seriously MMS so passé. In fact, I don't think it ever was in fashion. There is no need to cling on to such useless features and to complain about its absence in the iPhone. Apple is not implementing a feature in its device just for the four people who might use it sometimes. 

Now if its something like the lack of file sharing via bluetooth, then yes, it is something to complain about.


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 11, 2008)

Okay, so @gx uses MMS without internet and does 3G video conferencing here.

Well said, @krazzy 
Emailing the picture has so many more advantages.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 11, 2008)

They just don’t get it when you put it in simple English. How to get your message across? One of the major reasons why the iPhone’s interface is so much better than all other phones is that Apple boldly goes where no other manufacturer dares to and excludes features that the majority of users do not use. Of course, that leaves a few people whining, but Apple could care less.

@krazzy,
Exactly. This is what I said earlier in this thread too. Complain about the lack of A2DP, file-sharing, Internet sharing, video recording, lack of copy-and-paste—those are all valid complaints. I’m not a big fan of video recording or file-sharing, but I will never say that those features are useless and shouldn’t be there.

But MMS?! God, just give me a break already. It’s like driving a BMW without a power steering (not the best of analogies, I know) and insisting that it’s the better way to do it because we’ve been doing so on our Maruti 800 and it gives your arms some exercise. 


And I’m sick of the cribbing about Apple not giving users limited choices anyway. Yes, they do that. I know that, you know that and the whole world knows that. That’s their thing, that’s just how they roll. We, Apple users, don’t mind that as long as our products are sexy, work the way they are advertised and offer us the quality we pay for. Stop whining about it already because it’s not going to change anything.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 11, 2008)

^^^ lol. fanboyism at its core. 

Remember one thing, However good BMW is, people still prefer to buy Maruti. 

EDGE has become stale in lot of countries when compared to 3G but still people use it and is the best avilable connection in India.

internet has made inroads. But still MMS has it's use. 

Apparantly some people dreaming of BMW doesn't know how many smiles Maruti brings in India.


----------



## mail2and (Jun 11, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> U don't do 3G Video conferencing, I do. There is a reason Nokia N82 (example) has a front camera



You do video conferencing in India on your phone without 3G? Interesting. Very interesting. 

Ah well, it's you.


----------



## prem4u (Jun 11, 2008)

iphone2 got launched and in india is still waiting for iphone1 to get launch..

great...


----------



## desiibond (Jun 11, 2008)

and BTW, 

Shock's yet to come.

*ATT is going to increase the dataplan by atleast 10$ per month* (for the 20$ unlimited data plan) that means. iphone users are going to pay $240 extra over the course of two years. 

On top of that, if they have to use corporate email push or intranet connection, they have to get $45 dataplan. 

More surprises to come. 

As I said earlier, $199 price for the phone is just an illusion. *At the end of 2yr, it's going to come out as a $400 phone due to the higher rentals.*


----------



## mail2and (Jun 11, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Apparantly some people dreaming of BMW doesn't know how many smiles Maruti brings in India.



Normally, I don't participate in such conversations, but Maruti was all about utility. You could equate the SMS feature to Maruti .. cheap and effective. MMS would be more like Ford's new models. Good features, but no one buys them.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 11, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ^^^ lol. fanboyism at its core.
> 
> Remember one thing, However good BMW is, people still prefer to buy Maruti.
> 
> ...


Yeah, well, that’s exactly the problem with India—people are so content with the smiles of Maruti that few aim for the BMWs of the world. We don’t have proper EDGE and 3G speeds because people are content with GPRS and MMS. We don’t have widespread use of Wi-Fi because people don’t mind wires. I only wish that people would set the same high standards from other products that they benchmark Apple products against. The moment you start deciding that you won’t settle for a touchscreen any less brilliant than the iPhone’s on your phone, we’ll start seeing change.

But no, as long as it’s Nokia, advertise a thousand features, implemented in any manner, tack on a cheap price and we’re sold. Where can we buy a few at a discount for the entire family?


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 11, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Remember one thing, However good BMW is, people still prefer to buy Maruti.


Which is perfectly OK. No one's arguing that. But complaining that BMW shouldn't have power steering because it's good for the arms, is not. Getting what he was trying to say there ?



desiibond said:


> EDGE has become stale in lot of countries when compared to 3G but still people use it and is the best avilable connection in India.
> 
> internet has made inroads. But still MMS has it's use.


True. EDGE is not bad. But no one is discussing that here ! Or is there ?

The point is, when you already have internet on the iPhone, emailing the image becomes a much better option than MMS, since the recipient can then get multiple choices to access it.



desiibond said:


> Apparantly some people dreaming of BMW doesn't know how many smiles Maruti brings in India.


Heh, nicely put there


----------



## desiibond (Jun 11, 2008)

^^ There you go again. Always thinking everyone should spend all that they have over uber gizmo toys.


----------



## mail2and (Jun 11, 2008)

desiibond said:


> and BTW,
> 
> Shock's yet to come.
> 
> ...



Time value of money. Discount those $10 payments at the govt. bond rate (not even the rate you could earn investing on the Sensex or the Nifty as they are risky investments) of about 5% p.a. That would be the present value of your payments.

Do you think big companies care about mobile rates? I'll give you an example of an investment bank here. They have a rule that when an employee goes home after 9 PM, they'll pay for the food and the taxi ride. My friend spends about £50 daily on those. That bank has more than 10000 employees just in London.  Now, do you think they care for small change?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 11, 2008)

^^ Oh yes. They do. That's the main reason why they are sticking to Blackberry's and stay away from gizmo's.


----------



## mail2and (Jun 11, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Yeah, well, that’s exactly the problem with India—people are so content with the smiles of Maruti that few aim for the BMWs of the world.



Developing country. Who would care for a BMW if they have to feed their family first? Don't get me wrong, but Indians are the most optimistic and ambitious people I have seen anywhere in the world. Learn more about your country first.


----------



## krazzy (Jun 11, 2008)

mail2and said:


> Normally, I don't participate in such conversations...



You used to, once upon a time. Now you behave like a good boy.


----------



## mail2and (Jun 11, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ^^ Oh yes. They do. That's the main reason why they are sticking to Blackberry's and stay away from gizmo's.



They had no choice before this. They wouldn't exactly want to use a Nokia or a Sony Ericsson. 

Though, I am not going back to any fancy phone. I am very happy with my Nokia 8310. Now, that's a phone. The call quality is brilliant, it can send messages and the battery life is superb. For music, I use the radio on my 8310 or the iPod that I got free with my Macbook. For photos, I have an extremely portable Canon Ixus 70.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 11, 2008)

BTW,

Was listening to the Cnet podcast.

They mentioned that the exclusivity contract between ATT and Apple is about to end and so can expect unlocked iphone from Apple for about a 100$ more.

They can do that. They reduced the first gen's price by 200$ in two months of it's release.

Anyways, when ATT's new contract detail comes out, once the calculations are over, it will be noted that you will be paying more in a span of 2 yrs than what you are going to do for the first gen. 

it's just another Apple illusion created by great marketing.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 11, 2008)

prem4u said:


> iphone2 got launched and in india is still waiting for iphone1 to get launch..
> 
> great...


No, India is not. India is directly getting iPhone 3G within the next couple of months.

----------------

@desiibond,
There’s no point arguing with you. The moment something starts to sink in, you divert the conversation with offhand comments like, “^^ There you go again. Always thinking everyone should spend all that they have over uber gizmo toys.” I can’t even begin to describe how stupid that statement sounds on a technology forum where people are discussing the ultimate “gizmo” (which is hardly a “toy”) around. You might want to save ridiculous comments like that one for a forum about Star Plus soaps, maybe.

And yes, the plans are more expensive now. That’s how subsidisation works. If you really expected the iPhone to sell for Rs. 8,000 without any catches (i.e. if you think that’s what it’s worth), then maybe you _are_ better suited for the Maruti after all. And the data rates are more expensive for a reason—the network just got 3x faster and it requires money to set it up and keep it running. You can’t expect to drive at 100 KM/hr and expend the same amount of fuel as you would at 50 KM/hr.

Airtel charges Rs. 99/month for access to those crappy WAP sites and Rs. 249/month for full featured EDGE access. Similarly, AT&T charges $20 for EDGE access and $30 for 3G, which is the same for all other phones too. That’s how it’s supposed to work and I’m not even talking rocket science here either. It’s just plain common sense.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 11, 2008)

mail2and said:


> They had no choice before this. They wouldn't exactly want to use a Nokia or a Sony Ericsson.
> 
> Though, I am not going back to any fancy phone. I am very happy with my Nokia 8310. Now, that's a phone. The call quality is brilliant, it can send messages and the battery life is superb. For music, I use the radio on my 8310 or the iPod that I got free with my Macbook. For photos, I have an extremely portable Canon Ixus 70.


 
Yes. 

eg: Company where I work gives Moto Q's and Nokia E61's over Airtel corporate connection with unlimited dataplan in India and some other networks in USA.

First when I saw the price tag of $199, I was so excited but then came the reality. What really is the improvement except the 3G and what would be the data plan? 

Now, I am pretty sure that in India, you will not get iphone for cheap. Either they will price iphone insanely high or put insanely high rentals.



aryayush said:


> No, India is not. India is directly getting iPhone 3G within the next couple of months.
> 
> ----------------
> 
> ...


 
Oh yes. You think about BMW's, insanely priced computers, insanely priced phones. I think about best bang-for-the-buck products. You will never understand 

Vodafone gives GPRS for free, gives 30 free MMS per month for postpaid customers. That's called CHOICE. You don't know that coz .. (you know what I am going to say) 

After carefull observing, I would like to say that IT'S STILL NOT PERFECT.

but I will reserve that phrase till I see the dataplan in India.

and btw, the company where I work has shreddded out mac's coz they create more headache in corporate network than use. 

They never think about mac servers
they never think about iphone

And btw, it's a Fortune 100 company.

and profits of 5000+ million dollars.

*Reason: We don't believe in looks and keynote. WE believe in the core.*


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 11, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Also here in Mumbai, Airtel charges me 5 rupees for sending one MMS. And that too has a 300kb limit. Whereas if I decide to send it via email, I can send it for free and there is no file size limit.



Aren't U paying for GPRS ?



> You do video conferencing in India on your phone without 3G?



Next time I will add the example tag


----------



## desiibond (Jun 11, 2008)

^^ Told ya. Some don't know that there is something called "CHOICE" in this world.

paying 5rupees after using 30 free MMS's (apart from having free internet on phone) is 19th century but paying 15$ extra per month just for 3G (whether you use it or not) is uber cool. LOLZ

and btw, standing ovation and *loud cheering when Jobs said "recessed headphone" jack*. 

True 21st century stuff. LOL


----------



## Pathik (Jun 11, 2008)

^+1. We tend to make our own decisions while Stevie makes it for them.


----------



## hsr (Jun 11, 2008)

i hav a local malayalam paper reporting the news... they say that it would be available for 8557 rs! here is the image/scan copy for the malayalis around here... (sorry no transalation....)
*skreem.exofire.net/DSC00006.jpg


----------



## desiibond (Jun 11, 2008)

^^^That would be the base price (expected). There is a contract, detail of which nobody knows.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## krazzy (Jun 11, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Aren't U paying for GPRS ?



I pay 15 rupees for 24 hours, unlimited data usage. In those 24 hours I can email gazillion images and still pay only 15 rupees. Not to mention browse web sites and download files. But if I decide to use MMS then I can send only 3 MMS in 15 rupees. Now you see how sending emails is cheaper for me?


----------



## Pathik (Jun 11, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> i hav a local malayalam paper reporting the news... they say that it would be available for 8557 rs! here is the image/scan copy for the malayalis around here... (sorry no transalation....)
> *skreem.exofire.net/DSC00006.jpg


Most of the newspapers are just trying to get in the bus and are giving out just the conversion rates of 199$ to Rupees. No one know what contracts would apply here.


----------



## iMav (Jun 11, 2008)

desiibond said:


> and btw, standing ovation and *loud cheering when Jobs said "recessed headphone" jack*.
> 
> True 21st century stuff. LOL


err... no true ignorant Mac Fanboy attitude. For them at first the recessed jack is crap. But, when Jobs says it's here, OMG aint that the coolest thing to happen since the invention of the light bulb


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 11, 2008)

Contracts are okay but why i am forced to use Data Plans.
as i don't need it, my Lappy + EVDO cards  ---> Internet Everywhere.


if they enforce a monthly subcription like they do for Blackberry, then i won't buy.
else i would surely buy it. As i can afford one time investment, but monthly expenses on bills is no-no


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 11, 2008)

You plan to use the iPhone without internet on it ?


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 11, 2008)

my god.. I missed the news coz the newsletter landed in my spam box 

anyway.. good move..


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 11, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> You plan to use the iPhone without internet on it ?


I plan to use wifi connectivity. since most of time i am at home
and also its Free, dad pays for internet bills


----------



## Pathik (Jun 11, 2008)

^ If you are at home, why dont you use the PC instead?


----------



## aryayush (Jun 11, 2008)

krazzy said:


> I pay 15 rupees for 24 hours, unlimited data usage. In those 24 hours I can email gazillion images and still pay only 15 rupees. Not to mention browse web sites and download files. But if I decide to use MMS then I can send only 3 MMS in 15 rupees. Now you see how sending emails is cheaper for me?


What’s the point of repeating it! Can’t you see you’re not getting through here? It’s difficult to get something inside a door that is padlocked and boarded up.



desiibond said:


> standing ovation and *loud cheering when Jobs said "recessed headphone" jack*.
> 
> True 21st century stuff. LOL


1. The cheering was for the flush headphone jack, not the recessed one; and
2. You clearly do not know the meaning of the phrase “standing ovation”.



iMav said:


> err... no true ignorant Mac Fanboy attitude. For them at first the recessed jack is crap. But, when Jobs says it's here, OMG aint that the coolest thing to happen since the invention of the light bulb


This is what I hate about you. Sometimes (or even most times), you behave like a Windows fanboy putting forward his views, however anti-Mac they be. That’s perfectly acceptable and we quite enjoy the sparring.

But then you turn around and post comments like the one above, which is basically a lie, and you completely ruin all the goodwill you’ve built up. No one ever said that the recessed headphone jack was OK. I distinctly remember saying that Apple was ripping customers off by making them pay for an adapter. And it wasn’t just me either, every article and review I’ve ever read about the iPhone, even on the most biased of publications, always condemned the recessed design of the headphone jack.

Please don’t resort to lies just to be on the same side of the fence as your Windows buddies.


----------



## iMav (Jun 11, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Please don’t resort to lies just to be on the same side of the fence as your Windows buddies.


Couldn't resist the temptation 
​


----------



## arunks (Jun 11, 2008)

in todays newspaper it was mentioned that airtel and apple announced yesterday to launch iphone in india at rs.32000

Its very  very coslty :O :O :O

No one will purchase at such a high price..


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 11, 2008)

arunks said:


> in todays newspaper it was mentioned that airtel and apple announced yesterday to launch iphone in india at rs.32000
> 
> Its very  very coslty :O :O :O
> 
> No one will purchase at such a high price..


Please stop Spreading FUD


----------



## goobimama (Jun 11, 2008)

Pathik said:


> ^ If you are at home, why dont you use the PC instead?


Exactly. You would think that browsing or emailing from a desktop client would be a much better browser experience. Well its not. For heavy browsing/emailing yes, but nothing beats sitting in the balcony with some juice, biscuits and surfing your daily dose of tech news. I almost exclusively use email from my iPhone.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 11, 2008)

Since I sit in front of my Mac the whole day long, I cannot say that I use the iPhone exclusively for anything but I use email, tweet and generally browse the Internet quite a bit.

Of course, I have EDGE service enabled as well so when I’m on the move, the iPhone serves as a particularly handy companion for getting onto the Internet and, in particular, checking your email. And with MobileMe, it will become an even more enhanced and well synchronised experience.

iPhone kicks ass! 

It’s a shame that they dropped it’s price so much.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jun 11, 2008)

aryayush said:


> *It’s a shame* that they dropped it’s price so much.


 
And why is it so?


----------



## Pathik (Jun 11, 2008)

Well even I am hooked to GPRS but taking a cellfone just to access the net via wifi is another thing. You are still kinda tethered around your PC.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah, I’m not in support of the idea that the Internet should be a major consideration for your iPhone purchase if you don’t intend to have EDGE service enabled. It doesn’t make much sense to not have EDGE on the iPhone. Apart from the phone, iPod and a few small-time features, all of the iPhone’s features rely on a consistent connection to the Internet to function well.

My advice: Have EDGE activated if you go in for an iPhone. Of course, my other piece of advice is _don’t_ buy an iPhone.


----------



## krazzy (Jun 11, 2008)

ctrl_alt_del said:


> And why is it so?



Because every Tom, Dick, Harry, Ron and Hermione will have the iPhone then. And Aayush and all the current owners won't have that exclusivity factor that they have now. Just imagine Aayush trying to impress someone with his iPhone and that guy/girl pulls out two iPhones out his/her pocket. Imagine the look on Aayush's face.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 11, 2008)

Ah, I see I’m being used as the _bakra_ here. Neat.


----------



## Maverick340 (Jun 11, 2008)

*www.gsmarena.com/iphone_3g_for_$199_or_even_free__but_whats_the_catch-news-521.php

Thats bad news for all those looking to buy it from balck marekt. Interesting approach  by Apple.


----------



## blueshift (Jun 11, 2008)

w00t?? Earlier iPhone didn't have a 3G !

May be in next version, they will release with Bluetooth, its next with Video Recording... and it will be in news again.

But its good that iPhone atleast have a 3G now.


----------



## mail2and (Jun 11, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Next time I will add the example tag



Ah, that's so considerate of you. Thank you so much!


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jun 12, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Because every Tom, Dick, Harry, Ron and Hermione will have the iPhone then. And Aayush and all the current owners won't have that exclusivity factor that they have now. Just imagine Aayush trying to impress someone with his iPhone and that guy/girl pulls out two iPhones out his/her pocket. Imagine the look on Aayush's face.


 
Exclusivity factor, eh?

And here I thought the aim of the Mac threads was to make more and more people join the bandwagon.


----------



## rockthegod (Jun 12, 2008)

Now.. Now.. the competitors are starting to compete.. how ????

Samsung Instinct to run $199.99 with Contract (Click)

This is specifically the point where I respect Apple... even if their products are less superior (in terms of features) than their competitors, their beauty in design and aesthetics of a product wins the hearts of the masses and soon all the competitors begin to follow/copy and innovate on same lines .... no matter what the bitter Apple haters would grudge about, at this point it can be said that APPLE brews INNOVATION ... even with its drawbacks the iPhone has and will pave the way for every mobile manufacturer out there how we are supposed to INTERACT with a mobile device and soon all of them WILL follow its direction (maybe not its lead).



> f the idea of a sub-$200 3G touchscreen fashion phone sounds vaguely familiar, trust us, it's not just your noggin playing tricks on you. Sprint is apparently circulating documentation internally revealing that the Samsung Instinct will run $199.99 on contract after rebates, a move that doesn't really come as surprise; Sprint itself has worked overtime trying to play up the Instinct versus iPhone angle, after all, and it's entirely plausible that the carrier was holding out for Apple's announcement before settling on a price. Sprint will also be requiring that users sign up for an "Everything" plan when taking delivery of their Instinct, a move that smacks of AT&T's marriage of the iPhone to specific plans. The Instinct gets the jump on Apple's hardware by a few days thanks to a June 20 launch, so it'll be interesting to see just how much Cupertino thunder Samsung can steal here.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 12, 2008)

Now, I don’t mean to dampen the cheery atmosphere around these parts but for those of you who were expecting to snag an iPhone for Rs. 9,000, I have some potentially bad news. I watched the keynote yesterday and I think Steve Jobs left a loophole in his same price “all around the world” proclamation. These are his exact words: “So, seventy countries this year. We’re gonna start with twenty-two of the biggest _(the sixth-largest and second most populous country in the world apparently doesn’t deserve a spot on that list)_ and we’re gonna be rolling out the iPhone 3G at the same time in all of these countries, and we’re rolling it out on July 11th. And in almost every one of these countries, the price is a maximum of $199, all around the world.”

Now, since he said that it would be the same “all around the world” in the end, it might mean that he included India too. However, there is also the possibility that he only meant the twenty-two countries he listed, where the iPhone is dropping simultaneously on July 11, which are spread all around the world. Of course, this is just speculation, but Rs. 9,000 sounds too good to be true, at least to me, so I’m just trying to ensure that when the phone officially arrives in India, we don’t have a lot of sour, expectant faces around these parts. 

---------------------

Also, for those of you who intend to purchase an iPhone, let me remind you that it (1) cannot forward text messages; and (2) gives no indication that you’ve crossed the 160 character limit when you’re typing a message, which means that you might inadvertently send two messages sometimes, instead of one.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 12, 2008)

If it's really that cheap as announced or heck even somewhere close to it then count me in that line for sure.I wanted to get this phone when it first launched but looking at the price I had to shy away.But this would be a steal at 12k.I care less about it being 3G or not but my main concern is the uber-cool screen & it's touch screen. Good going Apple.


----------



## krazzy (Jun 12, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Now, I don’t mean to damn the cheery atmosphere around these parts but for those of you who were expecting to snag an iPhone for Rs. 9,000, I have some potentially bad news. I watched the keynote yesterday and I think Steve Jobs left a loophole in his same price “all around the world” proclamation. These are his exact words: “So, seventy countries this year. We’re gonna start with twenty-two of the biggest _(the six-largest and second most populous country in the world apparently doesn’t deserve a spot on that list)_ and we’re gonna be rolling out the iPhone 3G at the same time in all of these countries, and we’re rolling it out on July 11th. And in almost every one of these countries, the price is a maximum of $199, all around the world.”
> 
> Now, since he said that it would be the same “all around the world” in the end, it might mean that he included India too. However, there is also the possibility that he only meant the twenty-two countries he listed, where the iPhone is dropping simultaneously on July 11, which are spread all around the world. Of course, this is just speculation, but Rs. 9,000 sounds too good to be true, at least to me, so I’m just trying to ensure that when the phone officially arrives in India, we don’t have a lot of sour, expectant faces around these parts.
> 
> ...



You are just trying to scare people so they don't buy an iPhone. 

And as for the problems with the messages, it can be solved by not having the iPhone as the primary phone or the only phone. It can be used alongside another phone which can do all these things well. And now since the iPhone prices would come down, having two phones wouldn't be all that difficult. For example since I have the Nokia 5700 now, I can just get the iPhone when it comes out and keep my 5700 and then use them alternately, so that I don't miss out on anything.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 12, 2008)

The final payment for the iphone will be very high.

8Gig ipod touch price is 15k approx in India $250 in USA. Taking this into consideration, there is no way that you can get an iphone for sub-10k. It will clearly be more than 20k when you calculate it's exact price on an x year contract.

Let the dataplan detail come out. 

Certainly, it's more useful in countries with full fledged 3G than in others.

and I do think that Airtel and Vodafone will release this phone only when 3G is activated on their networks.


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 12, 2008)

iMav said:


> It's a worldwide price tag if I am not wrong.



Ya but that doesn't include taxes. I suppose the customs duty wud itself be more than the price.

But grey market ones wud be available at 15k or so.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 12, 2008)

You do realise that, be it any phone in the world, you will _have_ to pay for Internet access on it. In the U.S.A., no other carrier, except AT&T, offers an unlimited data plan. Blackberry's come with a limited data plan at $40/month. And even at AT&T's new $30/month tariff, customers are only paying $1.66/month more for 3G access over the iPhone's previous price. Sounds like a fairly good deal to me after careful consideration.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 12, 2008)

Plastic Back!WTF!What next?Metal looks and feels much better.
3G not here in India as yet so,no use of 3G too.What other 'cool' features have been added?


----------



## krazzy (Jun 12, 2008)

^^ GPS.

Btw I'm hoping that 3G will be provided by our service providers when the iPhone 3G gets launched here. So even if I don't get an iPhone 3G, I can still enjoy 3G on my current phone.


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm gonna LMAO when Airtel announces the launch and availability of the iPhone.

---------------
*Airtel is proud to announce the availability of Apple's new 3G iPhone**


*3G is not currently available as a service.
-----------

That'll be something interesting.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 12, 2008)

*However, you can still do videoconferencing.**


*For further information, kindly contact gx_saurav.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jun 12, 2008)

No one to rebutt my views? Then I guess I am right.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 12, 2008)

Well, as you might have noticed, there are hardly any “Mac threads” out here…


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jun 12, 2008)

That's not the answer to my question, is it?


----------



## Pathik (Jun 12, 2008)

ctrl_alt_del said:


> Exclusivity factor, eh?
> 
> And here I thought the aim of the Mac threads was to make more and more people join the bandwagon.



Well too many people jumping in the bandwagon might disturb the 'eliteness' of the club.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 12, 2008)

The iPhone sucks. I wish I had bought a Nokia 6600 which is a much more complete phone*. I advise all of you not to go in for this piece of junk. I can't even send an MMS!

*acc to iMav


----------



## iMav (Jun 12, 2008)

I finally squeezed in time to see a bit of the WWDC, I found this funny, David Pogue says the 3 computing platforms are OS X, Windows & iPhone. What was that platform that requires you to go into Terminal to install video drivers? Non-existent I guess, no point naming it


----------



## aryayush (Jun 12, 2008)

Shhh… praka123 might _sense_ your post and come here.


----------



## arunks (Jun 13, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Please stop Spreading FUD



what is FUD..
and dont tell me anything..
go and ask those newspaper persons who wrote abt the iphone and airtel launch at rs.32000...
go  and ask those governement representatives who has allowed media to do anything 

go and ask those media persons for whom news is just money..

and finally wait and then go ask airtel persons in future


----------



## goobimama (Jun 13, 2008)

Okay got some details on the iPhone launch in India. It is going to be on the same date as the international launch, that is July whatever. 

The iPhone will be available ONLY at AirTel outlets, not at Imagine or any other apple stores. The process will be very much like how you buy a Blackberry phone. This is done so that they make sure that people actually sign up for the contract. I don't have details on the price though. Apparently the carrier pays Apple $249 per iPhone and they recover that from the contract (but I'm not sure how accurate that figure is).


----------



## Pathik (Jun 13, 2008)

^^ Approx price?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 13, 2008)

iMav said:


> I finally squeezed in time to see a bit of the WWDC, I found this funny, David Pogue says the 3 computing platforms are OS X, Windows & iPhone. What was that platform that requires you to go into Terminal to install video drivers? Non-existent I guess, no point naming it


somethings needn't be named or marketed to come into existance on people's computers.
somethings always remain very much existant for those who need REAL power.
somethings prefer quite life, without arguing with n00bs platforms.
somethings know that anyone who doesn't respect the terminal is an A-Hole
somethings are forever.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 13, 2008)

Pathik said:


> ^^ Approx price?


He couldn't tell me anything about the price. Not sure whether it is $200 or more.


----------



## blueshift (Jun 13, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> I'm gonna LMAO when Airtel announces the launch and availability of the iPhone.
> 
> ---------------
> *Airtel is proud to announce the availability of Apple's new 3G iPhone**
> ...


----------



## aryayush (Jun 13, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> somethings needn't be named or marketed to come into existance on people's computers.
> somethings always remain very much existant for those who need REAL power.
> somethings prefer quite life, without arguing with n00bs platforms.
> somethings know that anyone who doesn't respect the terminal is an A-Hole
> somethings are forever.


WOW! Quaint poetry. I’m totally in awe.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 25, 2008)

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3070/2609707132_a97ea3f634_b.jpg

Just thought that this would interest you guys..


----------



## shashank_re (Jun 25, 2008)

It came in Bangalore edition as well


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 25, 2008)

but no prices....I dare not sms.The last thing i want is an iphone delivered to my doorstep with a tag of 32k. lol


----------



## Maverick340 (Jun 25, 2008)

^^Data tariff still not told. Damn man , how much is unlimited EDGE going to cost !??


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 25, 2008)

^^to damn with data tariff..data will be voda-voda 50p and voda to other 1..are you planning t pay 32k for this crap??


----------



## iinfi (Jun 25, 2008)

the news didnt interest me much. the one below did. head-to-head n odds


----------



## iMav (Jun 25, 2008)

Maverick340 said:


> how much is unlimited EDGE going to cost !??


A bomb.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jun 25, 2008)

A few more details about the India launch can be read here.
It also says that both 2G and 3G version will be launched, with the former being priced at 22k.


----------



## iMav (Jun 25, 2008)

There is going to be no more 2G once 3G is out.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 25, 2008)

*vodafone.in/existingusers/iphone/pages/preregister-iPhone.aspx


----------



## apoorva84 (Jun 25, 2008)

yup..saw that....not too excited...


----------



## desiibond (Jun 25, 2008)

Called Vodafone and they said that the iphone 3G will be available from August and there is not dataplan or price detail avaliable as of now.


----------



## deepakchan (Jun 26, 2008)

*iPhone 3G on Airtel/Vodafone Pre-Booking*

Hi ppl,

Airtel and Vodafone have already started to take pre-bookings for the iPhone 3G. 

I did not find any plan details or price as such, but have just registered to see what happens. Mods, if this topic has already opened, pls merge cos I didn't find any in the search.

These are the links to follow.

h**p://www.airtel.in/iphone3g

h**p://vodafone.in/existingusers/iphone/pages/book-iPhone.aspx


----------



## dhanusaud (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: iPhone 3G on Airtel/Vodafone Pre-Booking*

my frnd from NY tells me dat iPhone 3G are worst. He said it is good but has some incompability issues with its feauters included.


----------



## Pat (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: iPhone 3G on Airtel/Vodafone Pre-Booking*

^^ Huh ? What ?

@OP: Its here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=90116&page=6


----------



## goobimama (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: iPhone 3G on Airtel/Vodafone Pre-Booking*



dhanusaud said:


> my frnd from NY tells me dat iPhone 3G are worst. He said it is good but has some incompability issues with its feauters included.


The iPhone 3G has not even been released yet. Dunno where your friend is getting his info. 

Merged the threads btw.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 26, 2008)

Umm… getting what info? Did you understand what his post meant? I didn’t.


----------



## hellgate (Jun 27, 2008)

hav just now registered with Airtel for iPhone 3G.lets see wat they hafta say when they actually launch it


----------



## dhanusaud (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: iPhone 3G on Airtel/Vodafone Pre-Booking*



goobimama said:


> The iPhone 3G has not even been released yet. Dunno where your friend is getting his info.
> 
> Merged the threads btw.


 
sorry dat wasn't iphone 3g dats iphone.
BTW there is no vast diference between iphone 3g & iphone.

iphone 3g has 3g network support, GPS function & rest remains same as iphone.


----------



## neerajvohra (Jun 27, 2008)

Vodafone will launch iphone in September !! 

Dear neeraj vohra,

Thank you for booking your new iPhone 3G, with Vodafone. We will keep you updated on its price, features and availability in due course.
Till then, if you have any further queries feel free to call us on 111 (toll free) and we'll be happy to help.



Happy to help,
Vodafone Care

Email  vodafonecare.del@vodafone.com

Visit www.vodafone.in


----------



## krazzy (Jun 27, 2008)

Can one cancel the booking after pre-ordering it when one learns about the cost?


----------



## aryayush (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: iPhone 3G on Airtel/Vodafone Pre-Booking*

Yes, you can. You haven't signed a contract or agreed to any terms and conditions. The pre-booking is just for them to get a handle on how much interest there is for the device.



dhanusaud said:


> sorry dat wasn't iphone 3g dats iphone.
> BTW there is no vast diference between iphone 3g & iphone.
> 
> iphone 3g has 3g network support, GPS function & rest remains same as iphone.


iPhone 3G is also supposed to have better battery life, speakers and reception, among other things.


----------



## prashantmaxsteel (Jun 28, 2008)

Yesterday, Times Of India carried a header ad of Vodafone anouncing pre booking of iPhone.

Fellow Friends were saying Steve Jobs has announced the price will increase from 180$. Is there anything true in the news ?

does the 2/3 contract mean we cannot change the provider. something like locked!
But we can unlock it, cant we ? 

Imagine Nano on the roads and Iphone in pockets!
Wow!
Wonder how Reliance, TATA and others will compete against this surge!


----------



## arunks (Jun 28, 2008)

hey can I use iphone without taking new sim with it.. As I am using airtel postpaid already...So will airtel provide me iphone to use with my this postpaid..
then how will be the contract...?

If i have to buy new sim with iphone then its crap,......:O


----------



## iMav (Jun 28, 2008)

prashantmaxsteel said:


> Fellow Friends were saying Steve Jobs has announced the price will increase from 180$. Is there anything true in the news ?


 Base prices have reduced, it was never for $180 in the first place. The base price of the iPhone is $199.


prashantmaxsteel said:


> does the 2/3 contract mean we cannot change the provider. something like locked!
> But we can unlock it, cant we ?


Contracts mean it will be locked, but yes, we can unlock it.

@Arunks: Not sure about that, I doubt that you will need a new SIM though.


----------



## ico (Jun 28, 2008)

prashantmaxsteel said:


> does the 2/3 contract mean we cannot change the provider. something like locked!
> But we can unlock it, cant we ?


Yes, unlock it.....But remember, you've signed a contract.....They'll still want you to pay the rentals.......So, whats the benefit of using another SIM?? You're going to still pay the rentals & other things for 2 years......


----------



## aryayush (Jun 28, 2008)

prashantmaxsteel said:


> Fellow Friends were saying Steve Jobs has announced the price will increase from 180$. Is there anything true in the news ?


The price of the iPhone 3G 8GB is $199. It’s expected to retail for less than Rs. 10,000 in India.



prashantmaxsteel said:


> does the 2/3 contract mean we cannot change the provider. something like locked!


Yes, it does.



prashantmaxsteel said:


> But we can unlock it, cant we ?


Yeah, most probably, but there’s hardly any point now given that you have to sign up for a two-year contract before you leave the store with the phone. Why would you want to unlock it and lose access to features like Visual Voicemail when you’re going to have to pay the monthly rental every month for two years anyway!



prashantmaxsteel said:


> Wonder how Reliance, TATA and others will compete against this surge!


They’re all screwed!



arunks said:


> hey can I use iphone without taking new sim with it.. As I am using airtel postpaid already...So will airtel provide me iphone to use with my this postpaid..
> then how will be the contract...?


Every iPhone 3G will come with a a new SIM already placed in the slot. When you buy the phone (at Apple, Airtel and Vodafone stores only), you’ll have the option to transfer your existing number to the new SIM (i.e. if you already were on Airtel or Vodafone) and have your plans changed to the ones that will be mandatory for iPhone users. You’ll retain your number.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 28, 2008)

^^^
Speculative at it best


just joking


----------



## aryayush (Jun 28, 2008)

Nope, no speculation at all. That’s how it’s going to happen. Wait and watch.


----------



## Pat (Jul 2, 2008)

New iPhone to sell for $599-$699 without contract:

*www.reuters.com/article/technologyNews/idUSN01745820080701

Something tells me that this is the price that we would have to pay here in India.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 2, 2008)

$299 - 16GB iPhone w/contract
$36 - Activation
$175 - Early Termination Fee
$70 - One month of service

Total Price Using The Shady Method: $580


----------



## Pat (Jul 2, 2008)

^^ If you terminate your contract, you also have to pay the subsidised cost of the iphone. That makes it 580 + 200 = $780


----------



## desiibond (Jul 2, 2008)

that $580 is everything inluded. $175 is what you are paying as subsidized cost of iphone.


----------



## Pat (Jul 2, 2008)

$175 is the Early Termination Fee (or penalty for breaching the contract) and $200 is the subsidised cost of the iphone!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 2, 2008)

aryayush said:


> The price of the iPhone 3G 8GB is $199. It’s expected to retail for less than Rs. 10,000 in India.


iPhone 3G 8GB for <10K? No chance!

_Keep the slang out please. - Goobi_


----------



## aryayush (Jul 2, 2008)

*iPhone*3G*. A Guided Tour.*

*img365.imageshack.us/img365/2019/iphone3ghero20080701nh7.jpg​


----------



## goobimama (Jul 3, 2008)

Is the guided tour worth going through? Anything worth watching for someone like me?


----------



## aryayush (Jul 3, 2008)

It’s still being downloaded right now. I’ll report back after I’ve watched it.


----------



## Pat (Jul 4, 2008)

This is close to what its going to cost! 

*img53.imageshack.us/img53/7299/03072008667tc8.th.jpg
*img53.imageshack.us/my.php?image=03072008667tc8.jpg


----------



## goobimama (Jul 4, 2008)

^^ What does the rest of the article say? The iPhone is coming here without a contract?



aryayush said:


> It’s still being downloaded right now. I’ll report back after I’ve watched it.


(taps foot on the floor, slowly, but repeatedly) Well...?


----------



## Pat (Jul 4, 2008)

^^ No idea..Got this from some other forum. 

If anyone has read this edition of mid-day (its todays), please let us know!


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 4, 2008)

If it's 20K, I think it'll be a 'choose-any-plan-you-want'.

Although, I still think it will be postpaid only and tied to the carrier.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 4, 2008)

Google, my friends. And it is just a speculative article.
*www.mid-day.com/news/2008/jul/030708city1.htm

And actually if it is going to be this way, then IMO it will be better. No contracts.


----------



## Pat (Jul 4, 2008)

^^ Prolly not. The non-contract iphones will be sold for around $600 in US, so I dont think its possible that it would be sold for 20k without contract in India. I think it will be with contract but the plans will be starting from very low range ($15 per month maybe?)


----------



## aryayush (Jul 4, 2008)

goobimama said:


> (taps foot on the floor, slowly, but repeatedly) Well...?


My Internet connection has been down since the morning today, resurfacing every once in a while for a scant few minutes and going down again.

There isn’t anything new in the video. You can skip it. The one or two tiny little things that are new, I have covered them in an article for Apple Matters that should be published any time now. I’ll give you the link when it does.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 4, 2008)

^Did you come out with your iPhone Guide. I am looking forward to reading it .


----------



## aryayush (Jul 4, 2008)

It will be authored tomorrow and go live on Monday. Hopefully.


----------



## din (Jul 4, 2008)

Downloaded that video. As I have never seen an iPhone in real and I am planning to buy when they launch it in India, I liked it. 

I fear I will become an iPhone fanboy when I get one


----------



## aryayush (Jul 5, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Is the guided tour worth going through? Anything worth watching for someone like me?


Here you go: *The iPhone 3G Guided Tour Under a Microscope*

It’s authored by this guy, Aayush Arya… big author type, you know… very important person and everything. 8)

----------------

iPhone 3G lines have _already_ started forming in the U.S.A.. Freakin’ nutters!


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 5, 2008)

So much for the 8k crap. I doubt it will be even 20k. My fault for getting my hopes high. I doubt I would have bought it anyway, with it missing the 3rd most used feature in my n70ME - video recording. Maybe I will make my dad buy it for himself. I am how doubts on its ruggedness. Anyone know how well the old iphone compares to nokia in "falling and not breaking" ability. I am stuck with slow nokia phones because they are the only phones that can withstand my carelessness.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 5, 2008)

^^ Just search youtube for "iPhone stress test" and you will see all about the ruggedness of the iPhone. Not sure how the new iPhone with its plastic back compares though.

And video recording is coming. Soon.


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 5, 2008)

^ thanks for info. Will check next thing in the morning.
I registered with vodafone as well as airtel for iphone.


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 6, 2008)

I hate using any phone under plastic covers n all. My iphone has developed all kinds of scratches because of these.
  And i still havent been able to figure out how does one save a new phone number we take from someone whos on a phone...! 
  The list remains endless....!


----------



## goobimama (Jul 6, 2008)

While there is no direct way to add a contact while on a call, here's something. You hit the "Add a call" button, which will bring up the contacts panel. From there hit the keypad button at the bottom left corner. Now whatever number you enter there will remain so even after you've ended the call.

However, I do admit that Keypad button on the Call window should allow you to directly save a call.


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 6, 2008)

goobimama said:


> While there is no direct way to add a contact while on a call, here's something. You hit the "Add a call" button, which will bring up the contacts panel. From there hit the keypad button at the bottom left corner. Now whatever number you enter there will remain so even after you've ended the call.
> 
> However, I do admit that Keypad button on the Call window should allow you to directly save a call.



   May GOD Bless you . ! Thank you so much. !


----------



## nishantv2003 (Jul 6, 2008)

$299 - 16GB iPhone w/contract
$36 - Activation
$175 - Early Termination Fee
$70 - One month of service

Total Price Using The Shady Method: $580

Realizing u could have done something better with ur money: Priceless


----------



## aryayush (Jul 6, 2008)

goobimama said:


> While there is no direct way to add a contact while on a call, here's something. You hit the "Add a call" button, which will bring up the contacts panel. From there hit the keypad button at the bottom left corner. Now whatever number you enter there will remain so even after you've ended the call.
> 
> However, I do admit that Keypad button on the Call window should allow you to directly save a call.


I was about to say the _exact same thing_, with the ditto complaint and everything. Wow, talk about iPhone users having similar wavelengths!


----------



## The Conqueror (Jul 6, 2008)

What is the estimated price of an iPhone?? in Indian currency (Rs.) please


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 6, 2008)

Any idea if the cost of the earlier Iphone would drop post this? I ain't bothered about it supporting 3G or not.I guess I got my hopes up too high as well thinking it would be as cheap as 10-12k without a contract.The contract thing is just not my cup of tea.What is the biggest disadvantage would I have if I get the older Iphone besides 3G support?


----------



## Pathik (Jul 6, 2008)

^^ No GPS.


----------



## hellgate (Jul 6, 2008)

received a mail 2day from Airtel stating that iPhone 3G will be coming on Airtel shortly.


----------



## krazzy (Jul 7, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Any idea if the cost of the earlier Iphone would drop post this? I ain't bothered about it supporting 3G or not.I guess I got my hopes up too high as well thinking it would be as cheap as 10-12k without a contract.The contract thing is just not my cup of tea.What is the biggest disadvantage would I have if I get the older Iphone besides 3G support?


It's not dropping. It's actually rising. 8gb costs 29k in Alfa now.


----------



## amritpal2489 (Jul 7, 2008)

ya i got the mail too....


----------



## Pat (Jul 9, 2008)

First iPhone 3G caught in the wild, unboxed and handled

*www.engadget.com/2008/07/08/first-iphone-3g-caught-in-the-wild-unboxed-and-handled/


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 9, 2008)

krazzy said:


> It's not dropping. It's actually rising. 8gb costs 29k in Alfa now.


Alright.Looks like I am going to have to settle for my regular phone afterall.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jul 9, 2008)

I heard somewhere that Apple IPhone 8 GB costs $599 without AT&T two yr contract .soon I will post the link


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 9, 2008)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> I heard somewhere that Apple IPhone 8 GB costs $599 without AT&T two yr contract .soon I will post the link



ya even i have heard/read that.. ithink it was on cnet


----------



## Pat (Jul 9, 2008)

^^Dont bother buddy! Its already posted somewhere! But that doesnt help the cause as it still needs you to be an AT&T user! So, the $599 iphone is not going to be unlocked!


----------



## prashantmaxsteel (Jul 9, 2008)

will vodafone and airtel subsidize the iphone to 199$  like AT&T in US ?
otherwise it will be like the prev gen. phone. bring it below 10k - the big psychological barrier.

Imagine every one replacing Nokia handsets for Iphone. Carpenter, Drivers, traders everyone sporting Iphone.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 9, 2008)

prashantmaxsteel said:


> will vodafone and airtel subsidize the iphone to 199$  like AT&T in US ?
> otherwise it will be like the prev gen. phone. bring it below 10k - the big psychological barrier.
> 
> Imagine every one replacing Nokia handsets for Iphone. Carpenter, Drivers, traders everyone sporting Iphone.


Array baba there is no more 'previous iPhone'. Apple doesn't work that way.

iPhone for India is probably going to be around 22k, but locked to the carrier with plan rates more suitable for Indian pop.


----------



## enticer86 (Jul 10, 2008)

In the light of this new situation viz. getting iPhone @500$ from the USA, what is more advisable according to you experts:
1. Getting one from USA
2. Waiting for iPhone to b launched in India,
considering price in USA and expected price here.


----------



## Pat (Jul 13, 2008)

Iphone 3G initial reviews:

*www.appleinsider.com/articles/08/0...hardware_reviews_app_plans_and_unlocking.html

Btw, iphone 2.0 firmware (not the new model iphone 3G) has been successfully unlocked by the iphone dev team!

@Enticer: I suggest you wait for the Indian launch, make a price comparison (it costs $599 in US without contract) and then decide.


----------



## ring_wraith (Jul 13, 2008)

Cnet's review is up. 8.3/10. Lesser than I thought, really.


----------



## amritpal2489 (Jul 13, 2008)

Just visit VODAFONE.COM n check out their plans with iphone... u'l get an idea how much will it cost in India.....


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 13, 2008)

No you will not. The markets are totally different.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 22, 2008)

Indian launch: *22 August 2008*


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 22, 2008)

Source?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 22, 2008)

I called up Apple and asked bout this thing.They told me that this plastic bag would hit Indian stores in September.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 22, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> Source?


*Macworld | Live Update: Apple financial conference call*

Search the page for “august 22nd”.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 22, 2008)

Weird that I'm not at all excited to hear this. I wonder why...

Posted from iPhone


----------



## aryayush (Jul 22, 2008)

You didn’t post that from the iPhone.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 22, 2008)

^^ Uh... yes I did. Unlike some people with offensive untruthful siggies, I'm telling the truth.


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Jul 23, 2008)

Pat said:


> costs $599 in US without contract.


 
but i think it 200 Usd can any body plz explane me


----------



## iMav (Jul 23, 2008)

ankitsagwekar said:


> but i think it 200 Usd can any body plz explane me



You don't need to be explained. $200 is a marketing gimmick price. If you go to AT&T to buy the iPhone you will get it with a contract and taxes. If you subtract the taxes and the contract price then the effective cost of the iPhone is $200. If you buy it without the contract the price is $600. That's it.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 23, 2008)

the minimum cost of iphone hardware is $600


----------



## aryayush (Jul 26, 2008)

Ah, GX, my favourite Apple hater. You seem to be awfully quiet these days. Don't you have anything to say about the numerous free updates for iPhone users, including the _major_ 2.0 update? Weren't you the one crowing that Apple will charge $129 for "service packs" that won't add any new functionality? Guess what, ever since the launch of the iPhone, Apple has added better Maps functionality, built in location awareness, improved the performance of Safari, added Microsoft Exchange support, a scientific calculator, the iTunes Wi-Fi Music Store, etc., all without charging a single dime. To top it off, they added the App Store which brings throusands of free and paid applications to each and every existing iPhone user, one of which is Apple's own free (and excellent) remote for wirelessly controlling all your iTunes libraries from the comfort of your iPhone.

And all of the above is available to every single iPhone user for $0.00, all within just one year of the phone's launch date. The firmware v2.0 and the remote app are so awesome, in fact, that people wouldn't have minded paying for them. And yet, it has all been free. 

Let alone you, even I'm surprised. We're quick to rip them apart when they screw something up; it's only fair that we recognise their achievements too. Bravo to the company, I say! 

What's up, huh, GX? Got nothing to say?


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Jul 26, 2008)

*Iphone*

I m planning to ship myself an iphone from the us...so , i wanna knw tht is der any connection in india tht supports 3g and is der some panga to unlock iphone b4 use???any owns it here?


----------



## Pathik (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Iphone*

Not yet & Yes & Yes.


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: Iphone*

There is no known network that provides 3G in India.
  Unlocking Iphone is as easy as applying a crack to some software.
 Some of the people in this Forum , including me do own the iphone.
  The Experience has been kind of mixed.
   If you love surfing, having Safari browser and its features on iphone is enough to buy one.
  However basic functionalities are not there.Search the forum you will find many posts.
  Best Luck !


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: Iphone*

Buy it and come to the Apple thread.You'll get all sorts of help you need.


----------



## techno_funky (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: Iphone*

Why not rather wait for Voda and Airtel to release it  ..... (I've heard Sep 08 in the tentative date)


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: Iphone*



Pathik said:


> Not yet & Yes & Yes.



????i didn't get u


Thnks  fr the info guys...probably i'll be going for the normal one(not 3g)


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: Iphone*



techno_funky said:


> Why not rather wait for Voda and Airtel to release it  ..... *(I've heard Sep 08 in the tentative date)*



Vodafone 18th day of August


----------



## goobimama (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: Iphone*



pritish_kul2 said:


> ????i didn't get u
> 
> 
> Thnks  fr the info guys...probably i'll be going for the normal one(not 3g)


There's no such thing as non-3G anymore. Just one model. And you can't get it here cause you have to sign a contract to AT&T while purchasing it. Sure you can unlock it, but then you also have to pay the $50-60/mo phone contract. 

My suggestion: Wait till the end of august before you decide on anything.


----------



## narangz (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: Iphone*

^^ I heard you can get it by paying the full amount at one go.


----------



## Pat (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: Iphone*



narangz said:


> ^^ I heard you can get it by paying the full amount at one go.



Hmmm..$599 for 8 GB! But it is still locked to AT&T! So pretty pointless IMO!


----------



## goobimama (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: Iphone*

Not yet. But they are gonna introduce a $600 (8GB) iPhone without a contract.


----------



## narangz (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: Iphone*



Pat said:


> Hmmm..$599 for 8 GB! But it is still locked to AT&T! So pretty pointless IMO!



Unlocking is not a big deal. Can't it be unlocked? If it isn't possible right now it will be in coming days.



goobimama said:


> Not yet. But they are gonna introduce a $600 (8GB) iPhone without a contract.



Well someone told me from US that it is available.


----------



## Pat (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: Iphone*



narangz said:


> Unlocking is not a big deal. Can't it be unlocked? If it isn't possible right now it will be in coming days.



Thats true. Why I said its pointless is because you can get it for the same price in India, usable on Indian networks and have warranty on ur investment too


----------



## goobimama (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: Iphone*

Yeah, unlocking is pretty much as simple as scratching your left knee without moving your right arm.


----------



## narangz (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: Iphone*



Pat said:


> Thats true. Why I said its pointless is because you can get it for the same price in India, usable on Indian networks and have warranty on ur investment too



Oh well you might be right. But who knows how much the iPhone 3G model will cost here in India.



goobimama said:


> Yeah, unlocking is pretty much as simple as scratching your left knee without moving your right arm.



You crack me up boy!


----------



## goobimama (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: Iphone*

Okay merging this one with the 3G iPhone thread. Similar discussions going on there.


----------



## Pat (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: Iphone*



narangz said:


> Oh well you might be right. But who knows how much the iPhone 3G model will cost here in India.



Its most probably not going to be more than 25k! But thats only my guess!


----------



## narangz (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: Iphone*



Pat said:


> Its most probably not going to be more than 25k! But thats only my guess!



Then how much will the non 3G version of iPhone cost? I don't think they are going to sell it below 20K. Well it's just my guess.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 27, 2008)

Array bhaiyyyu. There are no two versions. Just one. The new 3G model replaces the older model. 

My speculation: 22k + minimum 400/mo contract.


----------



## Pat (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: Iphone*



narangz said:


> Then how much will the non 3G version of iPhone cost? I don't think they are going to sell it below 20K. Well it's just my guess.



non-3G version is not going to be available in India (through official channels I mean)



goobimama said:


> Array bhaiyyyu. There are no two versions. Just one. The new 3G model replaces the older model.
> 
> My speculation: 22k + minimum 400/mo contract.



You beat me by a minute.

My guess: 20k + minimum 700/month contract including 500 MB gprs every month


----------



## narangz (Jul 27, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Array bhaiyyyu. There are no two versions. Just one. The new 3G model replaces the older model.
> 
> My speculation: 22k + minimum 400/mo contract.



Ok. I guess I read here in some thread that the iPhone v1 will also be dumped here in India  

Well then it will cost much higher than the US price.



Pat said:


> My guess: 20k + minimum 700/month contract including 500 MB gprs every month



Yeah, 400/month seems too less for the gadget of the year.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 27, 2008)

I said minimum 400/mo (that would be without any EDGE or anything, although it is highly unlikely that Apple will allow it to be sold without EDGE).


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 27, 2008)

If there's a Press Conference about the launch in India, I'll go attend


----------



## narangz (Jul 27, 2008)

^^ There will be be many.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 27, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> If there's a Press Conference about the launch in India, I'll go attend


I thought we had a slightly different plan about the whole thing…


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 27, 2008)

That's gonna happen too. Come on.. how can _that_ not happen. But the Press Conferences usually happen before the product is launched.


----------



## iMav (Jul 27, 2008)

We shall do _it_ after the press conf, the day before the launch.


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 27, 2008)

LOL at the _emphasis_


----------



## goobimama (Jul 27, 2008)

_Yay!_


----------



## LegendKiller (Jul 29, 2008)

i went to a vodafone centre in dwarka,n-delhi and he told me that the original i-phone will priced around 8.5 to 10k and the 3g version will be around 20k-25k.............though nothing official about it..........


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 29, 2008)

False info, I say. There is no way you will officially get the original iPhone anywhere in the world now.


----------



## iMav (Jul 29, 2008)

LegendKiller said:


> i went to a vodafone centre in dwarka,n-delhi and he told me that the original i-phone will priced around 8.5 to 10k and the 3g version will be around 20k-25k.............though nothing official about it..........



Rubbish.



goobimama said:


> _Yay!_





preshit.net said:


> LOL at the _emphasis_



We don't want a lot of people, now do we?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 29, 2008)

On Sunday,I went to the Apple Store to enquire about the availability of iPhone 3G in India.The guy told me that t would be here(Imagine Store) most probably,by the second week of September which is quite a long wait.
When I asked him about iPhone 2.0 Firmware showing sluggish  behaviour,he told me that there are some hardware updates in the new iPhone 3G.2.0 will not run very well on iPhone(Original).How true is that statement?Mere salesmanship I guess.
Nevertheless,I'm gonna buy one as soon as it hits the Stores


----------



## goobimama (Jul 30, 2008)

Imagine stores will NOT be getting the iPhone. This is because they need to make sure that the iPhone is activated before the buyer walks out the store. And in India it is only possible at the Vodafone/AirTel stores.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 30, 2008)

What are you guys, Manan, Milind and Preshit, up to? What was all that emphasis nonsense about?

iPhone firmware v2.0 runs just as sluggishly on the iPhone 3G as it does on the original one.


----------



## Pat (Jul 30, 2008)

I guess they are conspiring to burn, steal or destroy the entire stock of 3G iPhones coming to India


----------



## goobimama (Jul 30, 2008)

_heh heh heh _


----------



## iMav (Jul 30, 2008)

aryayush said:


> What are you guys, Manan, Milind and Preshit, up to? What was all that emphasis nonsense about?


_You_ shall see.


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 30, 2008)

More like,

You shall _see_.


----------



## iMav (Jul 30, 2008)

I wanted the emphasis on him  'coz no matter what even if we were _to_ he wouldn't be able to _see_ till we wanted.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 30, 2008)

Poor Aayush. Seeing _stars_ 

[offtopic - or so we'd like _you_ to think]
Manan, hows about you put in _my_ Mobileme _gallery_ in your link? Since you love those so much![/offtopic]


----------



## LegendKiller (Jul 30, 2008)

iMav said:


> Rubbish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe rubbish.............but thats exactly what the guy at vodafone store told me....maybe you should visit a store instead.........
anyhow,on other side i was myself surprised to learn that the normal iphone might also be available here.....lets wait for official info...


----------



## aryayush (Jul 30, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Poor Aayush. Seeing _stars_


Hey, let me in on what is happening.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 1, 2008)

Yippee! 

*Its official*. iPhone 3G is going to be available in Imagine stores in Goa (both of them) via Vodafone. Date and pricing to be announced.


----------



## preshit.net (Aug 1, 2008)

And so it begins.


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 1, 2008)

Finally, 3G policy is annouced
its is a important step for making iPhone 3G in INDIA possible.
*www.ndtvprofit.com/2008/08/01124656/3G-policy-is-finally-unveiled.html


----------



## gauravsuneja (Aug 3, 2008)

*iphone rates prediction (will be correct almost)*

i think i can guess the latest iphone rates .it will be near about 11980 . i think the rates 41.6 % higher than what is quoted on the websites .just multiply the rates on apple.com by 40 and  add 41.6% to this and u will get the rate what u will get when it will be launched

i doono if airtel or vodaphoneif the sell it with their network .but it will definatly less as it will locked and if they start selling unlocked it will be more .

what is idea and virgin mobile doing .won't t be nice to get garuda on iphone hahahahah


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 4, 2008)

^^^
First operator has to get 3G status. as MTNL already has 3G permission, who knows apple might give iphone to garuda


----------



## preshit.net (Aug 4, 2008)

Why garuda? Garuda is the lame CDMA service from MTNL. Atleast say Dolphin.


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 4, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> ^^^
> First operator has to get 3G status. as MTNL already has 3G permission, who knows apple *might give iphone to garuda*




Garuda is more like a Wireless in local loop service and not fully mobile.Also it is CDMA. Fully mobile is Dolphin(GSM)


----------



## krazzy (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm sure inserting a MTNL SIM card in the iPhone will trigger some sort of self destruct mechanism.


----------



## gauravsuneja (Aug 4, 2008)

I Predict The Iphone 3g Rate In India To Be 11980 Rs .i Think It Will Be The Locked Rate With The Carrier And If It Has To Be Unlocked It Will Be More 
According To The Other Rates Of Apple Products If U Multiply The Rates In Dollars On The Apple Site 
Any Product Rate In Dollars Multiplied By 40 And Add 41.6% To This New Value Will Be Teh Rates In India
6


----------



## Pat (Aug 4, 2008)

gauravsuneja said:


> I Predict The Iphone 3g Rate In India To Be 11980 Rs .i Think It Will Be The Locked Rate With The Carrier And If It Has To Be Unlocked It Will Be More
> According To The Other Rates Of Apple Products If U Multiply The Rates In Dollars On The Apple Site
> Any Product Rate In Dollars Multiplied By 40 And Add 41.6% To This New Value Will Be Teh Rates In India
> 6



Yes sir. And the plans will start at 70 * 40 = 2800 plus 41.6% of that..which comes to nearly 4k per month. Right ?


----------



## iMav (Aug 4, 2008)

18k, nothing less.


----------



## Pat (Aug 4, 2008)

^^ I expect it to cost atleast 20 to 22k


----------



## gauravsuneja (Aug 6, 2008)

can anybody tell me if i buy iphone from outside india how much it will cost locked or unlocked respectively and can i get it jailbroken at delhi gaffar market?


----------



## aryayush (Aug 6, 2008)

Asking the question only in one thread would’ve sufficed, you know.

Dude, 22 August is not that far. A _little_ patience will go a long way.


----------



## nikhilpai (Aug 6, 2008)

Airtel has OFFICIALLY confirmed 22 August as the launch date.

Source: *business-standard.com/india/storypage.php?autono=44114&tp=on


----------



## invisiblebond (Aug 6, 2008)

Airtel to launch 3G iPhone on Aug 22



> Apple's iPhone, the touch screen handset that acquired a cult status in the US and other western countries, will be available to Indian mobile users through Bharti Airtel at the stroke of midnight on August 21, giving competitors like Nokia, Samsung and others a run for their money.
> 
> Millions of Airtel subscribers will be able to purchase the iPhone at Airtel's Relationship Centres from August 22, a company statement said in New Delhi.
> 
> ...


*www.financialexpress.com/news/Airtel-to-launch-3G-iPhone-on-Aug-22/345358/


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Aug 6, 2008)

*t&c*


"Booking" means expression  of interest of buying Apple iPhone3G when it is available in the market.
"Booking" doesnt imply  that the customer has to purchase the product when it is launched and available.
"Booking" doesnot guarantee  that the product shall be made available to the customer.
Airtel reserves the right to refuse  the Booking at any stage.
Airtel reserves the right to withdraw  "Booking" at any time or at any stage.
Some of the product *features are not available in India* or in certain service areas. Some of the features and services are dependent on the type of network the customer is in eg 3G, EDGE, GPRS, GSM. 3G is not available presently in India.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 6, 2008)

> eg 3G, EDGE, GPRS, GSM.


Wow! Long list of 'features'


----------



## aryayush (Aug 6, 2008)

nikeel said:


> Airtel has OFFICIALLY confirmed 22 August as the launch date.
> 
> Source: *business-standard.com/india/storypage.php?autono=44114&tp=on


And Apple OFFICIALLY confirmed it a fortnight ago.



invisiblebond said:


> Airtel to launch 3G iPhone on Aug 22
> 
> 
> *www.financialexpress.com/news/Airtel-to-launch-3G-iPhone-on-Aug-22/345358/


We could’ve clicked on the link and read it ourselves, thank you very much. You really didn’t have to paste the whole thing out here.


----------



## nikhilpai (Aug 6, 2008)

aryayush said:


> And Apple OFFICIALLY confirmed it a fortnight ago.



AFAIK, Apple had only officially confirmed that the iPhone will launch in 20 more countries on 22 August. It had not confirmed Officially that India was one of them.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 6, 2008)

Ah, well, that’s where common sense and reason step in. There was no way that those twenty countries wouldn’t include India.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 6, 2008)

Although its not like Apple has shown any favour to the billion strong in the past. So those 20 countries could have included Chad and Guatemala before including India. Still, nice to know.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh c’mon, the situation isn’t _that_ bad. In fact, we have it pretty good compared to people in countries like Brazil and Russia. Even Canada, in fact.


----------



## iMav (Aug 6, 2008)

So goobi any _plans_?


----------



## nikhilpai (Aug 6, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Ah, well, that’s where common sense and reason step in. There was no way that those twenty countries wouldn’t include India.



I agree with you that using common sense & reason one can easily conclude that it would include India.

But as I said, today they *OFFICIALLY* confirmed it. 

@ Moderators: I strongly feel that this thread should be moved to the "Mobile Monsters" section. Currently its a misfit. Just my thoughts.


----------



## iMav (Aug 6, 2008)

^^ This thread has been here since the day iPhone 3G was announced.  _Now_ you want to move it?


----------



## nikhilpai (Aug 6, 2008)

iMav said:


> ^^ This thread has been here since the day iPhone 3G was announced.  _Now_ you want to move it?



Better late than never 

Actually since its here I seldom visit this thread, so didnt point this out before


----------



## lenrox (Aug 20, 2008)

Mail from Vodafone : 2 mins ago !!

We are delighted to announce that the iPhone 3G will be available in India from August 22, 2008 
It will be available in 8GB & 16GB models, priced at Rs 31,000 and Rs 36,100 respectively


----------



## sakumar79 (Aug 20, 2008)

When I went to a Airtel office a few days back, I was informed that the iPhone would be available for 15k from Aug 28th!!! But they had no info on whether I could use my existing Airtel card, etc...

Arun


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 23, 2008)

lenrox said:


> Mail from Vodafone : 2 mins ago !!
> 
> We are delighted to announce that the iPhone 3G will be available in India from August 22, 2008
> It will be available in 8GB & 16GB models, priced at Rs 31,000 and Rs 36,100 respectively



insane prices ...its a total flop show ...its not worth more than 15k ...if it costs $199 in us .......only a mad person would buy a iphone 3g at that price .....


----------



## aryayush (Aug 23, 2008)

And only an even madder person would expect the iPhone to sell for Rs. 15,000. I didn’t want to be the one to break this to you but any product’s pricing isn’t decided by how much you can afford to pay for it, and Apple products in particular.


----------



## ico (Aug 23, 2008)

aryayush said:


> And only an even madder person would expect the iPhone to sell for Rs. 15,000.


Why does it always get personal?.....Even I can say that only a mad person would like the iPhone to be sold for 31K and that too locked.......

Well, one more thing...Guys you can also wait for Nokia XpressMedia 5800, it made a cameo appearance in The Dark Knight...(I hope you've seen it).......


----------



## iinfi (Aug 23, 2008)

when is reliance switching to GSM?? they will launch iPhone at 12k.


----------



## Pat (Aug 23, 2008)

aryayush said:


> And only an even madder person would expect the iPhone to sell for Rs. 15,000. I didn’t want to be the one to break this to you but any product’s pricing isn’t decided by how much you can afford to pay for it, and Apple products in particular.



He is still better. Many indians want/wanted iPhone 3G for around 9k 
There is no end to peoples ignorance.
See for example this:
*www.mid-day.com/news/2008/aug/220808-iphone-cracked-chinese-made-grey-market.htm



iinfi said:


> when is reliance switching to GSM?? they will launch iPhone at 12k.



Lol!


----------



## narangz (Aug 23, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> only a mad person would like the iPhone to be sold for 31K and that too locked.......



+1 Cannot agree more.


----------



## preshit.net (Aug 23, 2008)

Provided there's a carrier outlet next to the mental hospital


----------



## narangz (Aug 23, 2008)

^^  There are some mad people freely roaming on roads & malls.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 23, 2008)

Pat said:


> He is still better. Many indians want/wanted iPhone 3G for around 9k
> There is no end to peoples ignorance.
> See for example this:
> *www.mid-day.com/news/2008/aug/220808-iphone-cracked-chinese-made-grey-market.htm
> ...



The phone that is shown in that news is the first gen iphone, right? h


----------



## gauravsuneja (Aug 23, 2008)

i am planning to get somebody to buy iphone from usa
i have certain questions plz reply soon
is unlocked version available in usa then how much? plz plz tell the cost first in INR
if it is locked then shall i get it unlocked and jailbroken in usa or it canbe done in gaffar market in delhi?
what about the warranty for it ? there r many sites offering sim cards to jail break .whom shud i trust.they say u don't have to open or flashbios for that and warranty will not be void
has anybody on thinkdigit bought it?
how is the older version working 2g one does it gets locked again after updating its firmware
__________________


----------



## desiibond (Aug 23, 2008)

1) unlocked iphone is not available in USA
2) jailbreak means that you can install hacks and tweaks to the phone and it doesn't mean unlocking. Jailbreaking apps are available for 3G but unlocking is not yet availble i think
3) you jailbreak it or unlock it, apple won't provide support. YOu have to reinstall the firmware and lock it again to get support.
4) For Indians, the older one is more than enough. we don't have 3G and 3G usage rentals will be sky high if it is launched.

I think the first gen iphone is now available for some 13k in grek markets in India.

For that price, it will be one heck of a phone. It already has unlock and jailbreak apps available on internet.

And moreover, the casing of first gen iphone is hundred times better when compared to iphone 3G's, which is already developing cracks due to it's cheap plastic body.


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 23, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Why does it always get personal?.....Even I can say that only a mad person would like the iPhone to be sold for 31K and that too locked.......



Yes, also you have to pay hefty rentals for months to come.



iinfi said:


> when is reliance switching to GSM?? they will launch iPhone at 12k.



Maybe even cheaper. They are already providing GSM services in some circles.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 23, 2008)

^^ Then why didn't they take the iphone. After all, they are premium apple partner for India


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 23, 2008)

^^Because they know that in circles in which they are providing services currently, hardly a few people will be interested in buying it


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 23, 2008)

desiibond said:


> I think the first gen iphone is now available for some 13k in grek markets in India.


What? Where? Here in Mumbai the price has skyrocketed to 24k.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 23, 2008)

*www.mid-day.com/news/2008/aug/220808-iphone-cracked-chinese-made-grey-market.htm

They are actually selling first gen for 13k as iphone 3G.

chinese clones of iphone is available for 5k-7k.

I even saw Spice hostspot giving 1yr warranty for selected chinese phones


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 23, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> What? Where? Here in Mumbai the price has skyrocketed to 24k.


 
same everywhere..nowhere its 13k

@desibond 
my friend actually went to buy 4 phones for 13 k from Heera panna and all those shops..no one is selling for less than 20k

this mid day news is absolutely FAKE


----------



## ico (Aug 23, 2008)

*img261.imageshack.us/img261/4287/reportfn5.th.jpg

Vodafone has even started selling it at discounted price in Connaught Place, Delhi....


----------



## preshit.net (Aug 23, 2008)

Vodafone Mumbai apaprently has reduced the pricing to 28K for the 8GB model and 34K for the 16GB model. It would be a wise decision to wait a couple of months.


----------



## Pat (Aug 23, 2008)

desiibond said:


> *www.mid-day.com/news/2008/aug/220808-iphone-cracked-chinese-made-grey-market.htm
> 
> They are actually selling first gen for 13k as iphone 3G.
> 
> ...



Nopes. It is still not available for that cheap anywhere AFAIK. Mid-day guys are noobs. They actually think that iPhone 3G is available for only 8k in the US


----------



## ico (Aug 23, 2008)

Pat said:


> They actually think that iPhone 3G is available for only 8k in the US


Atleast the locked one is available for 199$....

and here it is more than 750$.....


----------



## preshit.net (Aug 23, 2008)

No, the locked one is not for $199. It's just the initial payment.


----------



## ico (Aug 23, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> No, the locked one is not for $199. It's just the initial payment.


May be, but still it isn't a whooping 750$ there....Its more than twice here.


----------



## preshit.net (Aug 23, 2008)

Well, Apple plans to sell the no-contract version at $599 (Rs. 26,000) plus taxes there.

Here, Vodafone has reduced the price to Rs. 28,000 inclusive of taxes. 

(P.S: I still don't think the device(iPhone 3G in particular) is worth anything above 22K)


----------



## aryayush (Aug 23, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Why does it always get personal?.....Even I can say that only a mad person would like the iPhone to be sold for 31K and that too locked.......


Yeah, and who said that’s a good price for the iPhone?



gagandeep said:


> May be, but still it isn't a whooping 750$ there....Its more than twice here.


Yeah, and you also have to pay Rs. 3,000 per month in rent alone for two years after you buy the phone for $199. Can’t any of you see that!



ThinkFree said:


> Yes, also you have to pay hefty rentals for months to come.


In India, no, you don’t. You can even use it with your existing prepaid connection.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Aug 23, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> Vodafone Mumbai apaprently has reduced the pricing to 28K for the 8GB model and 34K for the 16GB model. It would be a wise decision to wait a couple of months.



They just had to, considering that Airtel is offering 500MB of free data every month for the next 12 months and they charging 100 bucks for "enabling" GPRS on the iPhone


----------



## iMav (Aug 25, 2008)

As Ankur pointed out, the infamous war-cry is on tape! OMFG! Its loud and clear! I can't believe this, this is hilarious hahahahahaah:

*qik.com/video/214811

Oh and yeah Pat, I am very jealous about the fact that Preshit caught this on tape.


----------



## Faun (Aug 25, 2008)

the lady was so polite thanking you...lolz

Btw why the video is titled "untitled" (reminds me of titler...lolz)


----------



## dd_wingrider (Aug 25, 2008)

iMav said:


> As Ankur pointed out, the infamous war-cry is on tape! OMFG! Its loud and clear! I can't believe this, this is hilarious hahahahahaah:
> 
> *qik.com/video/214811



lolzzzz


----------



## vish786 (Aug 25, 2008)

so how many iphone 3g sold till now ?

what was the price when 1st gen. iphone was launched in india?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 25, 2008)

Audio-Still crappy
Plastic back-Fancy but aluminium back still FTW!
WiFi-A bit faster than the previous iPhone.
Performance-Improved a lot!
GPS-WTF!Not yet working.No sim.Will get it by tomorrow
Screen-Brighter
Camera-Clearer,sharper,brighter with better protection.

Overall-Great Device(@awful price)!!


----------

